# [Slovakia] Odvrátená strana rozvoja našich miest



## Qwert

_I think in this case it's useless to write the first post in English since the discussion will be anyway in Slovak. Sorry foreigners. To sum up, this thread is supposed to be about negative impact of present development boom in Slovakia_.


Denník Pravda urobil veľmi zaujímavé interview s historikom architektúry Matúšom Dullom o tom, čo sa v súčasnosti deje v našich mestách. Dá sa povedať, že zhrnul to, o čom na tomto fóre už dávnejšie hovorili niektorí ľudia. Ten človek má, podľa mňa, pravdu v každej jednej vete, ale veď posúďte sami: Dulla: Budovateľský mor ničí krásu miest.

Skúsim tento rozhovor trochu ilustrovať pomocou fotiek z tohto fóra. Raz vidieť je lepšie než stokrát počuť či čítať, aj keď sme to už vlastne všetci videli a ešte dlho vidieť budeme. Tak toto je tá odvrátená strana rozvoja našich miest:




































































Rozvoj má veľa pozitív, ale aj veľa negatív. Určite sa postavilo aj veľa dobrého, no tento thread má upozorniť na to, že niekedy je to "rozvoj" aj k horšiemu. Dlho som rozmýšľal, či tento thread vôbec založiť, ale súvisí to s výstavbou viac než dosť, tak prečo nie?


----------



## zuzana

Qwert, miniaturna oprava. Matus Dulla nie je architekt. Je to historik architektúry a vysokoškolský pedagóg. Viem to, lebo som u neho robila skusky na 2-krat  na moju seminarku mi povedal, ze sa malo hadam... Je autorom skript Architektura 20. storocia a knihy Architektura Slovenska v 20. storoci.
z toho clanku je napriklad zaujimave toto:
_Boja sa slovenskí architekti zahraničnej konkurencie?
Určite sa neboja. Most je vec mesta. Ľudový výber z troch variantov je efektný a určite bude zaujímavý. Len by som ešte uštipačne položil tomu ľudu otázku, načo potom platí dane na vzdelávanie architektov? Veď most vedia postaviť aj mostári, alebo, keď to preženiem, načo platiť štúdium inžinierov, nejako to vedeli zmontovať aj sovietski ženisti. Nič to, že inde v Európe navrhujú mosty architekti spolu s inžiniermi? A že tie mosty potom obdivujeme nielen preto, že sú pevné, ale aj preto, že sú, prepytujem, krásne?_
_*Matúš Dulla* (58)
Pôsobí v Ústave stavebníctva a architektúry SAV. Zároveň prednáša na fakultách architektúry v Bratislave a Prahe. Zaoberá sa kritikou súčasnej architektúry a výskumom slovenskej architektúry 20. storočia. V posledných rokoch vydal monografie Majstri architektúry (2005) a Slovenská architektúra od Jurkoviča po dnešok (2007). Je spoluautorom mnohých výstav slovenskej architektúry a filmov o nej._


----------



## Qwert

zuzana said:


> Qwert, miniaturna oprava. Matus Dulla nie je architekt. Je to historik architektúry a vysokoškolský pedagóg. Viem to, lebo som u neho robila skusky na 2-krat  na moju seminarku mi povedal, ze sa malo hadam... Je autorom skript Architektura 20. storocia a knihy Architektura Slovenska v 20. storoci.
> z toho clanku je napriklad zaujimave toto:
> _Boja sa slovenskí architekti zahraničnej konkurencie?
> Určite sa neboja. Most je vec mesta. Ľudový výber z troch variantov je efektný a určite bude zaujímavý. Len by som ešte uštipačne položil tomu ľudu otázku, načo potom platí dane na vzdelávanie architektov? Veď most vedia postaviť aj mostári, alebo, keď to preženiem, načo platiť štúdium inžinierov, nejako to vedeli zmontovať aj sovietski ženisti. Nič to, že inde v Európe navrhujú mosty architekti spolu s inžiniermi? A že tie mosty potom obdivujeme nielen preto, že sú pevné, ale aj preto, že sú, prepytujem, krásne?_
> _*Matúš Dulla* (58)
> Pôsobí v Ústave stavebníctva a architektúry SAV. Zároveň prednáša na fakultách architektúry v Bratislave a Prahe. Zaoberá sa kritikou súčasnej architektúry a výskumom slovenskej architektúry 20. storočia. V posledných rokoch vydal monografie Majstri architektúry (2005) a Slovenská architektúra od Jurkoviča po dnešok (2007). Je spoluautorom mnohých výstav slovenskej architektúry a filmov o nej._


Skrátil som to na architekta, lebo sa mi nechcelo skopírovať celý ten rámček o tom, kto to je:lol:, ale opravím to na historika architektúry. Ďakujem za upozornenie.


----------



## johnnyy

neviem ci som pochopil podstatu tohto threadu.. no nevadi.. podla mna som to pochopil tak ze sa mame vyjadrovat k stavbam, ktore nie su vhodne situovane nicia okolie pripadne su hambou mesta...

cize hovorim k *zilinskemu OC Hrad*: *"Barbarstvo najvacsieho zrna"*

vsetko co som povedal, ako "nevhodne situovane, nicia okolie, hamba mesta"... tak toto vsetko je *OC Hrad*...

vsetko to ma nasvedomi *mr. Harman* (zilinsky primator) bojoval proti *amfiteatru*, proti *auparku*, lebo z tych stavieb mu nesli ziadne *penize do vacku*... a teraz ked sa naskytol novy projekt ako *OC Hrad* zrazu je *vsetko v poriadku*... totalne centrum nasho mesta je teraz jedna velka jama plna strojov... donedavna tam bola novo objavena pycha mesta *"zilinsky hrad"* no pred par dnami ho *znicili*... kde bol harman teraz?? nikde naco... nabaleny peniazmi poschovavanymi po vackoch si uzival na festivale.... a tohoto cloveka (zviera) ludia volili?? teraz by si mali spytovat svedomie ze takeho ***** volili 

tak isto k dalsiemu projektu... ak si niekto pamata *:Time:In:The:City:* malo to stat na hlinkovom namesti.. zmenilo by sa na nepoznanie no jemu to *nevadilo*... lebo nova stavba a zase by sa mu *cosi ulialo do vacku*.. jedine co ho zachranilo bolo to ze dal urobit *prieskum obyvatelstva* ci suhlasi s touto stavbou... nastastie bola *vacsina proti*.. 

takze prvykrat sa vyhol osudu.. no co sa tyka Oc Hrad.. tu si ukusol riadne susto... a tak mu treba.. myslim ze* prisiel o vela volicov* (kedze zilina je plna veriacich ako to je aj v inych mestach) a ak sa este raz stane primatorom tak nase mesto, mesto zilina pojde dole vodou...

btw: ani *Slota* nerobil taketo preslapy a to tu uradoval *mnohe roky*.. a *tento hmyz* co tu je teraz, tu sedi na primatorskej stolicke *tri roky* a spravi nieco taketo?? ten co sa zucastnuje kazdej udalosti a aj to len kvoli tomu aby sa objavil, mal nejaku popularitu..a pritom s tou udalostou nema nic spolocne.. iba to ze sa stala v jeho meste... ...

*a on si dovoli seba nazvat primatorom*... *no fuj *

to moderator: sry za tie hviezdicky ale bez nich by tento post stal za "hovno"...


----------



## wuane

*THREAD*

Neviem ci bol tento thread az tak nevyhnutny.Ved ked sa nam nieco na danej stavbe nepaci,tak to vzdy napiseme v jej threade.V poslednej dobe je tu nejak vela threadov co podla mna len zahlcuju forum.Futurosovo prepojenie stareho mesta a podhradia,aj ked sa o tom diskutuje v 3 dalsich threadoch,rovnako aj toto sa diskutuje skoro v kazdom threade.Asi uhorkova sezona???:lol:


----------



## zuzana

skor by som povedala ze je tu trend: davno som nezalozil novy thread, teraz mam na to cas  ale naozaj nic v zlom.


----------



## johnnyy

och spamer a spamerka :nuts: nic v zlom


----------



## zuzana

johnnyy said:


> och spamer a spamerka :nuts: nic v zlom


janicko  asi si myslel offtopic  a ked futurosovi x ludi napise do threadu ze nema zmysel, nie je to to iste? Len sme vyjadrili svoj pohlad na vec.


----------



## johnnyy

zuzana said:


> janicko  asi si myslel offtopic  a ked futurosovi x ludi napise do threadu ze nema zmysel, nie je to to iste? Len sme vyjadrili svoj pohlad na vec.


janicko???... maj gat :lol: ja som sa iba smial ... kukni je tam tento smajl :nuts: a o par krokov dalej je  (najmilsi smajl aky tu len existuje), cize som sa pridal k vam, teda off topic...
btw: off topic, spam.. az taky rozdiel v tom nevidim... jedno je nepodstatne druhe je nepodstatne.. jedno nici thread aj druhe nic thread.. iba ze off topic ma dej a spam je ... ved viete co to je.. nie ste predsa vcerajsi..:lol:


----------



## Joey_T

Ja by som to nenazval odvrátenou stránkou miest. Vždy to bolo tak, že staršie budovy ustupovali novším. Dnes sa často stane, že pri rekonštrukcii alebo búraní nejakého starého domu sa nájdu pozostatky základov stavieb, ktoré tam stáli predtým. Takže toto nie je nič nové. Toto si teraz všímame my, lebo je to pre nás aktuálne, no neskôr to nebude nič podstatné, málokto si spomenie na to, čo tam bolo predtým. Skrátka, je to forma pokroku, rozvoja.


----------



## johnnyy

Joey_T said:


> Ja by som to nenazval odvrátenou stránkou miest. Vždy to bolo tak, že staršie budovy ustupovali novším. Dnes sa často stane, že pri rekonštrukcii alebo búraní nejakého starého domu sa nájdu pozostatky základov stavieb, ktoré tam stáli predtým. Takže toto nie je nič nové. Toto si teraz všímame my, lebo je to pre nás aktuálne, no neskôr to nebude nič podstatné, málokto si spomenie na to, čo tam bolo predtým. Skrátka, je to forma pokroku, rozvoja.


ale zase nie je stara stavba ako stara stavba...


----------



## Joey_T

^^ Samozrejme, netreba bezhlavo stavať, preto sú pamiatkové rezervácie a ochranné pásma, ktoré majú svoj význam. Určite treba chrániť pamiatky a historické budovy. Taktiež rešpektovať okolitú zástavbu. Stavba, ako napríklad taký Louvre, ktorý ostro kontrastuje s historickou zástavbou by bola (u nás určite) rozporuplná. No moderná architektúra sa s historickou spojiť dá. A veľmi vkusne.


----------



## Qwert

wuane said:


> Neviem ci bol tento thread az tak nevyhnutny.Ved ked sa nam nieco na danej stavbe nepaci,tak to vzdy napiseme v jej threade.V poslednej dobe je tu nejak vela threadov co podla mna len zahlcuju forum.Futurosovo prepojenie stareho mesta a podhradia,aj ked sa o tom diskutuje v 3 dalsich threadoch,rovnako aj toto sa diskutuje skoro v kazdom threade.Asi uhorkova sezona???:lol:


Práve preto, že o podobných veciach sa diskutovalo dosť v iných threadoch, môže byť zaujímavé, ak sa to skoncentruje v jednom.



zuzana said:


> skor by som povedala ze je tu trend: davno som nezalozil novy thread, teraz mam na to cas  ale naozaj nic v zlom.


Ja thready nezakladám často. Vlastne, za celý čas, čo som na tomto fóre som ich založil len sedem, z toho dva v sekcii Testing. Ak už zakladám thread, tak to nie je z prebytku voľného času (ktorého momentálne až taký prebytok ani nemám), čo sa možno dá povedať o niektorých iných členoch tohto fóra, ale len keď mám pocit, že mám na to pádny dôvod.


----------



## Qwert

*Teraz k veci*



johnnyy said:


> neviem ci som pochopil podstatu tohto threadu.. no nevadi.. podla mna som to pochopil tak ze sa mame vyjadrovat k stavbam, ktore nie su vhodne situovane nicia okolie pripadne su hambou mesta...
> 
> cize hovorim k *zilinskemu OC Hrad*: *"Barbarstvo najvacsieho zrna"*
> 
> vsetko co som povedal, ako "nevhodne situovane, nicia okolie, hamba mesta"... tak toto vsetko je *OC Hrad*...
> 
> vsetko to ma nasvedomi *mr. Harman* (zilinsky primator) bojoval proti *amfiteatru*, proti *auparku*, lebo z tych stavieb mu nesli ziadne *penize do vacku*... a teraz ked sa naskytol novy projekt ako *OC Hrad* zrazu je *vsetko v poriadku*... totalne centrum nasho mesta je teraz jedna velka jama plna strojov... donedavna tam bola novo objavena pycha mesta *"zilinsky hrad"* no pred par dnami ho *znicili*... kde bol harman teraz?? nikde naco... nabaleny peniazmi poschovavanymi po vackoch si uzival na festivale.... a tohoto cloveka (zviera) ludia volili?? teraz by si mali spytovat svedomie ze takeho ***** volili
> 
> tak isto k dalsiemu projektu... ak si niekto pamata *:Time:In:The:City:* malo to stat na hlinkovom namesti.. zmenilo by sa na nepoznanie no jemu to *nevadilo*... lebo nova stavba a zase by sa mu *cosi ulialo do vacku*.. jedine co ho zachranilo bolo to ze dal urobit *prieskum obyvatelstva* ci suhlasi s touto stavbou... nastastie bola *vacsina proti*..
> 
> takze prvykrat sa vyhol osudu.. no co sa tyka Oc Hrad.. tu si ukusol riadne susto... a tak mu treba.. myslim ze* prisiel o vela volicov* (kedze zilina je plna veriacich ako to je aj v inych mestach) a ak sa este raz stane primatorom tak nase mesto, mesto zilina pojde dole vodou...
> 
> btw: ani *Slota* nerobil taketo preslapy a to tu uradoval *mnohe roky*.. a *tento hmyz* co tu je teraz, tu sedi na primatorskej stolicke *tri roky* a spravi nieco taketo?? ten co sa zucastnuje kazdej udalosti a aj to len kvoli tomu aby sa objavil, mal nejaku popularitu..a pritom s tou udalostou nema nic spolocne.. iba to ze sa stala v jeho meste... ...
> 
> *a on si dovoli seba nazvat primatorom*... *no fuj *
> 
> to moderator: sry za tie hviezdicky ale bez nich by tento post stal za "hovno"...


OC Hrad (dosť sarkastický názovhno je jednou z tých stavieb, ktoré sú podľa mňa krokom (či skôr skokom) späť. V tomto prípade to zašlo až do neuveriteľného extrému. Človek až neverí, čo všetko je možné, ak má človek dosť peňazí, tých správnych známych a guráž.hno:




Joey_T said:


> Ja by som to nenazval odvrátenou stránkou miest. Vždy to bolo tak, že staršie budovy ustupovali novším. Dnes sa často stane, že pri rekonštrukcii alebo búraní nejakého starého domu sa nájdu pozostatky základov stavieb, ktoré tam stáli predtým. Takže toto nie je nič nové. Toto si teraz všímame my, lebo je to pre nás aktuálne, no neskôr to nebude nič podstatné, málokto si spomenie na to, čo tam bolo predtým. Skrátka, je to forma pokroku, rozvoja.





johnnyy said:


> ale zase nie je stara stavba ako stara stavba...





Joey_T said:


> ^^ Samozrejme, netreba bezhlavo stavať, preto sú pamiatkové rezervácie a ochranné pásma, ktoré majú svoj význam. Určite treba chrániť pamiatky a historické budovy. Taktiež rešpektovať okolitú zástavbu. Stavba, ako napríklad taký Louvre, ktorý ostro kontrastuje s historickou zástavbou by bola (u nás určite) rozporuplná. No moderná architektúra sa s historickou spojiť dá. A veľmi vkusne.


Presne tak, ide o to, aká stavba ustúpi novej. Bolo by mi v podstate jedno, keby niekto zbúral nejakú plechovú búdu zvanú nákupné centrum alebo nejaký polorozpadnutý panelák, ale ak niekto zbúra niekoľkostoročnú faru, zničí zvyšky stredovekého hradu, ale aj keď niekto zbúra peknú priemyselnú stavbu z prelomu 19. a 20. storočia, no kľudne i mladšiu, tak to mi teda vadí.

Je pravda, že aj v minulosti mnohé (aj pekné a hodnotné) stavby ustupovali novým, no dnes to väčšinou ľutujeme a mali by sme to brať ako odstrašujúci príklad, nie sa podľa toho správať.

Spájanie modernej a historickej architektúry, to by už bolo možno aj na ďalší thread. Ale väčšinou je to podľa mňa aspoň o niečo lepšie, než zbúranie starej budovy a postavenie novej.


----------



## .oreo.

Musim povedat, ze OC Hrad, co je teda fakt neuveritelne provokativny nazov, mi zobral strasne vela - uz nikdy nebudem cakat v rade na langos, nesadnem si do palacinkarne alebo sa uz nikdy nepousmejem nad vyblednutymi obrazkami zo svatych kniziek, ktore na vas cihali, ked ste sa prechadzali v srdci zilinskeho centra - po farskych schodoch. Je to velmi smutne, mal som tam tu atmosferu velmi rad a nikdy by som nebol povedal, ze si to tam niekto dovoli len tak zburat!
Neviem, ci si kompetentni vobec uvedomuju, ake krehke prostredie je cetrum mesta a ake zodpovedne je z jeho srdca jednoducho odstranit budovy, ktore dlho tvorili jeho sucast!


----------



## johnnyy

.oreo. said:


> Musim povedat, ze OC Hrad, co je teda fakt neuveritelne provokativny nazov, mi zobral strasne vela - uz nikdy nebudem cakat v rade na langos, nesadnem si do palacinkarne alebo sa uz nikdy nepousmejem nad vyblednutymi obrazkami zo svatych kniziek, ktore na vas cihali, ked ste sa prechadzali v srdci zilinskeho centra - po farskych schodoch. Je to velmi smutne, mal som tam tu atmosferu velmi rad a nikdy by som nebol povedal, ze si to tam niekto dovoli len tak zburat!
> Neviem, ci si kompetentni vobec uvedomuju, ake krehke prostredie je cetrum mesta a ake zodpovedne je z jeho srdca jednoducho odstranit budovy, ktore dlho tvorili jeho sucast!


z casti ta mozem upokojit... palacinkaren aj langose sa prestahovali a funguju dalej :banana: .. a myslim ze teraz maju ovela lepsie priestory ako vtedy.. napr. palacinkaren je asi dvakrat taka velka a langose uz nie su v novinovom stanku ale maju taku mensiu restauraciu.. 
ale s tymi svatymi obraztekami ... hmm tak tie neviem kde sa prestahovali.. ak mas nutkanie tak hned vedla je kostol.. :lol: just a joke


----------



## hurahura

neviem celkom. nadavate na harmana, ale nie je nahodou investorom to OC hrad slotov kolega zo zastupitelstva? vsak to vyzera ze vacsinu projektov v ziline stavia bud slota alebo jeho pikolici cez nastrcene firmy...

a netreba zabudnut ze na tom barbarstve ma velky podiel katolicka cirkev, ktora nechala zburat svoju historicku faru bez mihnutia oka....

inak tento thread by som skor premenoval napr. na BLACK LIST a venoval sa tu podvodom developerov ci uz pri zavadzani vizualizaciami, ciernym stavbam, podvodom pri kvalite projektov... atd


----------



## johnnyy

hurahura said:


> neviem celkom. nadavate na harmana, ale nie je nahodou investorom to OC hrad slotov kolega zo zastupitelstva? vsak to vyzera ze vacsinu projektov v ziline stavia bud slota alebo jeho pikolici cez nastrcene firmy...
> 
> a netreba zabudnut ze na tom barbarstve ma velky podiel katolicka cirkev, ktora nechala zburat svoju historicku faru bez mihnutia oka....
> 
> inak tento thread by som skor premenoval napr. na BLACK LIST a venoval sa tu podvodom developerov ci uz pri zavadzani vizualizaciami, ciernym stavbam, podvodom pri kvalite projektov... atd


myslis ze by sa toto stalo za Slotu?? ved je predsedom SNS.. on by na 100% nedal zburat zilinsky hrad.. narodniar by znicil nieco narodne?? to nie.. myslim ze za Slotu by to tu inak vyzeralo.. 

nova autobusova stanica, aquapark (obidve tieto stavby harman zastavil.. lebo mu nesli pasule do kasy).. a isto to nezostalo iba pri tychto dvoch stavbach

k tej cirkvi... je pravda ze ta budova mala v sebe nieco historicke... ale pamiatkovy urad ktory jej dal oznacenie historicka, kulturna atd. vychadzal zo zavadzajucich informacii.. bolo to pisane v novinach..
*
a vlastne je to uz teraz aj tak jedno.. jedno zburali druhe zburali.. tak zburaju aj ine.. co mozeme my obycajni ludia... nic..*


----------



## wuane

johnnyy said:


> myslis ze by sa toto stalo za Slotu?? ved je predsedom SNS.. on by na 100% nedal zburat zilinsky hrad.. narodniar by znicil nieco narodne?? to nie.. myslim ze za Slotu by to tu inak vyzeralo..


Niekto Zilincan mi tu nedavno napisal ,ze Slota ma este vacsi vplyv,ako ked bol primator.Tak neviem.No a ked OC Hrad satvia nejaky jeho kamarat,a Slota by bol taky ako hovoris,tak by mu asi k tomu nieco povedal nemyslis?


----------



## MAREK-ZA

^^ Trabellsie je sice Slotov priatel, ale Harman sa k tejto stavbe vobec nevyjadroval negativne.
Som si isty, ze projekt bude citlivo vypracovany a krasne zapadne do prostredia. V tomto pripade by bola poloha dobra, akurat, ze sa tam nasli tie zvysky hradu. Ale ved keby aj to OC nestavali, co by s tymizakladmi hradu robili.
Jadina moznost, ktora sa mi pozdava je postavit OC v style stredovekeho hradu.


----------



## futuros

JaSomAxxo said:


> ^^ Vieš čo? Ty si asi nikdy nebol v Žiline, že?


Samozrejme že som bol, dokonca som v nej pracoval, kým som mal voľno počas opakovania ročníka na VŠ. :nuts: Som z Dolného Kubína, a to je čo by si kameňom dohodil. Každý týždeň cez Žilinu cestujem. :cheers:

Napísal si, že vďaka jeho pôsobeniu sa naštartoval rozvoj Žiliny. Tak ho už konečne uveď, *aké to bolo jeho pôsobenie. *  Veď keď niečo tvrdíš, snáď vieš diskutovať aj faktami, nielen proti otázkami. Lebo ak nie, potom je pravdivé to čo som povedal, že ho viac berieš preto, že je to "chlap slovák".


----------



## wuane

futuros said:


> Určite nie je mojím cieľom nazvať niekoho nacistom.
> 
> Použijem iný príklad: Nektorí ľudia hovoria, ach ako bolo za komunistov dobre. Že bolo všetko lacné, atď. Ale to, že n ľudí bolo pre názory zastrelených, to už nikoho netrápi. Hlavne, že tie bruchá boli plné. hno:hno:
> - a pritom vieme, že platy boli nízke, a keď sa to porovná s kúpyschopnosťou obyvateľstva, tak lacnejšie je všetko dnes a to ešte aj bez diktatúry.
> 
> No a čo sa týka Slotu a rozvoja Žiliny. Mám pocit, že keď je niekto hejslovák, obdivuje Slotove názory (že za všetko môžu maďari), tak si vôbec neuvedomuje, že za rozvojom Žiliny je hlavne EÚ, voľný trh, zahraničie, fondy, teda to, na čo Slota nadáva. Ale ľudia mu to žerú, tak prečo by sa menil. A okrem toho, ja poznám Žilinu veľmi dobre a viem, že to čo sa v Žiline opravilo, vybudovalo, nie je žiadny veľký progres.


S prvou castou,na 100% suhlasim Futuros.

A co sa Slotu tyka.Moj nazor na jeho posobenie v Ziline je taky,ze pri svojej snahe zbohatnut,nabrat moc a ziskat vplyv,robil kroky(chtiac ci nechtiac),ktore istym sposobom napomohli Ziline k rozvoju.Je to nakoniec logicke,pretoze Slota je extrem.Priklad(fiktivny):Tvoj otec Futuros,by sa snazil vsemozne zbohatnut,mozno aj necestne,nakoniec by zbohatol.Kedze ale chce aby jeho deti mali pocit,ze ich ma velmi rad,nakupi ti hracky,pomoze tvojim kamaratom,da vam postavit detske ihrisko,atd.Presne to je Slota,musi predsa ukazat ako nas Slovankov miluje,tak sa obcas prejavi aj prospesnym sposobom,a zrazu nikoho nezaujima,co a ako,pozadie.Nuz,a konkretne Ziline to mozno trochu pomohlo.Ale samozrejme,jeho vaha na rozvoji Ziliny su tak mozno 3% zo vsetkych faktorov.


----------



## JaSomAxxo

^^ Moje slova. 

futuros: Keďže si tu len pracoval alebo prechadzal alebo čo, tak môžeš s prepačením prd vedieť o tom ako sa žije, čo sa tu deje a pod. v tomto meste.


----------



## wonderdax

Moc koruptuje, absolutna moc koruptuje absolutne. Je jedno kto tam bude sediet, aj tak mu nepojde o ludi, wake up boys.


----------



## Qwert

wonderdax said:


> Moc koruptuje, absolutna moc koruptuje absolutne. Je jedno kto tam bude sediet, aj tak mu nepojde o ludi, wake up boys.


Bohužiaľ máš pravdu. O ľudí nejde politikom, a ani developerom. Preto treba politikov jednoducho donútiť, aby pritlačili na developerov a nenechali sa nimi skorumpovať. Myslím, že prípad nového Starého mosta ukázal, že sa dá pritlačiť na komunálnych politikov. Aj keď ešte sa to neskončilo... Ešte by to chcelo pritlačiť na politikov, aby sa viac zasadzovali napríklad za ochranu pamiatok pred besnením niektorých nenažrancov.


----------



## marish

^^^^^^^^
v tomto suhlasim s futurosom. zilina ma(la) idealne podmienky na rozvoj (dialnica) a rozvijala by sa, aj keby ste mali na stolicke primatora simpanza. slota je zlodej/klamar/podvodnik a z rozvojom by som ho vobec nespojoval. verim tomu, ze ak by bol na stolicke pominule roky niekto iny, zilina by bola o nieco dalej, o tom je ale dost tazko diskutovat, kedze su to iba dohady. slota je v mojej top desiatke hovad slovenska. nastastie je momentalne viac-menej neskodny, ak neratam to, ze nam robi hanbu po svete. :bash:


----------



## JaSomAxxo

^^^^^^^^^^
No ale ak by bol na primatorskej stoličke mr. Harman tak by sme sa dnes ocitli v 19. storočí, vieš? Takže ak mám porovnoť minulého a dnešného primatora, tak mr. Garfield (Harman) len škodí mestu viď OC Hrad


----------



## wuane

^^hmm,nemam pocit ze by sme este mohli objektivne hodnotit Harmana,ked tam nie je ani cele volebne obdobie este.Nuz a zas za 4 roky sa toho tak vela pokazit neda,takze ak to s nim je naozaj take strasne,som zvedavy,kto bude primator nabuduce.


----------



## metropoly_sk

Kosice - Barca


----------



## Qwert

*Chlapci chlapci, pripadá mi to trochu smiešne, keď Bratislavčania hovoria Žilinčanom, kto je dobrý a kto je zlý primátor.:lol: Hlavne keď si uvedomím, že Bratislavčania sú asi tí najväčší odborníci pokiaľ ide o zvolenie si najhoršieho možného primátora.*



metropoly_sk said:


> Kosice - Barca


Toto je ešte ten trochu lepší prípad, horšie by bolo, keby ten kaštieľ zbúrali a namiesto toho postavili toto. Ale aj tak to znehodnotí okolie toho kaštieľa.hno:

Dovolím si quotnuť sem jeden post zo žilinského threadu:



JaSomAxxo said:


> Hrdo stojí na obludnom čine dnešných zbohatlíkov


----------



## JaSomAxxo

^^ Presne tak. Nemám čo dodať.


----------



## marish

Qwert said:


> *Chlapci chlapci, pripadá mi to trochu smiešne, keď Bratislavčania hovoria Žilinčanom, kto je dobrý a kto je zlý primátor.:lol: Hlavne keď si uvedomím, že Bratislavčania sú asi tí najväčší odborníci pokiaľ ide o zvolenie si najhoršieho možného primátora.*


myslim, ze o osobe JS si moze spravit nazor kazdy slovak. v mediach sa dost casto "prezentuje". 



JaSomAxxo said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^
> No ale ak by bol na primatorskej stoličke mr. Harman tak by sme sa dnes ocitli v 19. storočí, vieš? Takže ak mám porovnoť minulého a dnešného primatora, tak mr. Garfield (Harman) len škodí mestu viď OC Hrad


ja sa s tebou nepriem o to, ktory z nich je lepsi. reagoval som iba na slova, ze slota spravil pre zilinu vela dobreho.


----------



## Qwert

marish said:


> myslim, ze o osobe JS si moze spravit nazor kazdy slovak. v mediach sa dost casto "prezentuje".
> 
> 
> ja sa s tebou nepriem o to, ktory z nich je lepsi. reagoval som iba na slova, ze slota spravil pre zilinu vela dobreho.


Nevravím, že to nie je idiot. Ale kľudne som ochotný uveriť tomu, že pre Žilinu spravil viac než Harman. Keď už pre nič iné, tak preto, že bol primátorom dlhšie.


----------



## brezo

Žilina bolo a je mesto, v ktorom by rozmach nastal za každého primátora. Slota bol primátorom dlho a niečo aj robiť musel a pri tom všetkom tie jeho futuristické a megalomanské plány Žilinu niekam smerovali. Harman je bábka, ktorý nemá na to aby riadil takéto mesto. Čas však ukáže či bol Harman dobrou voľbou. Lenže ten čas sa mu kráti a ďalší nedostane, pokiaľ bude pôsobiť tak ako doteraz. Z viacero stavieb v Žiline mám také rozporuplné dojmy, pri niektorých je aj fajn, že sa stavajú, ale to prevedenie a trošku náhľadu do budúcnosti. To mi tam chýba.


----------



## Kachle

Co presne Slota spravil, ze ho tu idete branit, aj ked je to nehorazny gauner a arogatny nemoralny sviniar. Prosim vymenujte 3 rozhodnutia alebo ciny, ktore Slota urobil, a ktore pomohli Ziline. A mali by to byt rozhodnutia, ktore neboli obligatne v danej dobe. 
Ak za rozvoj ZA moze Slota, tak za rozvoj BA moze kto? Ak je Slota taky genius, ze rozvinul Zilinu, tak potom aky genius musi byt Durkovsky, teda aspon podla vasej logiky.

JaSomAxxo, zda sa mi, ze ty by si aj Hitlera branil. Vsak ten postavil dialnice a koho zaujima velka politka, nejaka Treblinka ci co. Ked vidim aku popularitu ma Slota stale, je mi na zaplakanie. Asi si pojdem vybavit pas.


----------



## JaSomAxxo

^^
Len si chod vybavit pas. Slota na rozdiel od Hitlera nezabijal ludi, takze Hitlera by som urcite nebranil. Ale dost uz na tuto temu.


----------



## Hafan

metropoly_sk said:


> Kosice - Barca


Myslím, že ten kaštieľ je v zákonom chránenom parku.


----------



## hurahura

to su take reci. pamatate schustera ked primatoroval kosice? tiez ho ludia isli branit lebo vydlazdil namestie a postavil potocik. pamatate presperina v bb, tiez bol hrdina ze rekonstruoval namestie....
potom boli obe mesta v nutenej sprave, vypinalo sa verejne osvetlenie, rusila doprava, banky si uplatnovali zalozne pravo, mesto predavalo majetok...

myslim ze zilina svoj dlh za bacovanie slotu este len bude platit. tak ci onak, ako a cim sa este ukaze...
btw. to vytriezvenie iste caka aj bratislavu, len tu to bude v podobe ze sa zrazu zisti ze vsetky mestske pamiatky a budovy a parky budu burat sukromny developeri.


----------



## Of

hurahura said:


> to su take reci. pamatate schustera ked primatoroval kosice? tiez ho ludia isli branit lebo vydlazdil namestie a postavil potocik. pamatate presperina v bb, tiez bol hrdina ze rekonstruoval namestie....
> potom boli obe mesta v nutenej sprave, vypinalo sa verejne osvetlenie, rusila doprava, banky si uplatnovali zalozne pravo, mesto predavalo majetok...
> 
> myslim ze zilina svoj dlh za bacovanie slotu este len bude platit. tak ci onak, ako a cim sa este ukaze...
> btw. to vytriezvenie iste caka aj bratislavu, len tu to bude v podobe ze sa zrazu zisti ze vsetky mestske pamiatky a budovy a parky budu burat sukromny developeri.


Co sa tyka Schustera a Kosic, stalo to zato. Tu nakladnu rekonstrukciu sme svojmu mestu dlhzili a Schuster to zvladol majstrovsky. 

Zilina je odstrasujucim prikladom. Ano - stava sa supermodernym mestom, ale nema ducha, lebo nema vzhat k svojej historii. To Slotovo sidlo na Marianskom namesti v pamiatkovej rezervacii je presne tak strasne lacnou architekturou ako aj OC Hrad, ktoreho hlavnu budovu by som prirovnal k zjazdovemu palacu v Kremli. Zastavat si Sturove namestie Auparkom, ktoreho dizajn je opat len najnevydarenejsi zo svetkych slovenskych a zburat si historicku budovu fary - citim lutost pre Zilincanov...


----------



## eMareq

Of said:


> Co sa tyka Schustera a Kosic, stalo to zato. Tu nakladnu rekonstrukciu sme svojmu mestu dlhzili a Schuster to zvladol majstrovsky.
> 
> Zilina je odstrasujucim prikladom. Ano - stava sa supermodernym mestom, ale nema ducha, lebo nema vzhat k svojej historii. To Slotovo sidlo na Marianskom namesti v pamiatkovej rezervacii je presne tak strasne lacnou architekturou ako aj OC Hrad, ktoreho hlavnu budovu by som prirovnal k zjazdovemu palacu v Kremli. Zastavat si Sturove namestie Auparkom, ktoreho dizajn je opat len najnevydarenejsi zo svetkych slovenskych a zburat si historicku budovu fary - citim lutost pre Zilincanov...


Dalo sa rekonštruovať aj tak, aby z toho nebola 2mld. sekera. BTW, on už raz primátorom bol a to v rokoch 1983 až 1986 a už vtedy mu električky na Hlavnej vadili, preto sa neskôr zrušili. Však sa tým aj hrdil, že pokiaľ on bude žiť tak MHD tam nebude žiadna.


----------



## hurahura

Of said:


> Co sa tyka Schustera a Kosic, stalo to zato. Tu nakladnu rekonstrukciu sme svojmu mestu dlhzili a Schuster to zvladol majstrovsky.
> 
> .


o tomto som prave hovoril proste niekto preferuje pozlatko a novu dlazbu a darmo ze to mesto bude splacat xy dalsich rokov a nebude mat na ine podstatne veci.... a bude musiet rozpredat iny majetok... co sa v KE aj nasledne stalo.
ale to je moj nazor nemusime zacinat opat offtopic


----------



## Infinite

Qwert said:


> *Bratislavčania sú asi tí najväčší odborníci pokiaľ ide o zvolenie si najhoršieho možného primátora.*


To snad nemyslis vazne? Najhorsi mozny?? Chces mi povedat, ze ty si volil Flasikovu alebo nebodaj sympatickeho mafianceka Kocnera s jeho gratis MHD?


----------



## wonderdax

Durkovsky bol jediny rozumny kandidat, zacina ho vsak valcovat Bajan, coby uspesny exstarosta z Petrzalky, co mi vsak nedava, preco pravica, nikdy nepostavi v BA poriadneho slusneho a silneho kandidata, preco v Petrzalke sa dostane takmer k moci trpak co rozdava zehlicky? Akoby verili na volicske perpetum mobile


----------



## Qwert

Infinite said:


> To snad nemyslis vazne? Najhorsi mozny?? Chces mi povedat, ze ty si volil Flasikovu alebo nebodaj sympatickeho mafianceka Kocnera s jeho gratis MHD?


Veľký rozdiel medzi nimi nevidím... Tá Flašíková je aspoň trochu krajšia než Ďurkovský.


----------



## pt82

ehm grátis MHD by tiež nebola na škodu, hádam sa toho nabudúce niekto znovu chytí :cheers:


----------



## eMareq

pt82 said:


> ehm grátis MHD by tiež nebola na škodu, hádam sa toho nabudúce niekto znovu chytí :cheers:


Iste a kto to "zadarmo" zaplatí? Myslíš, že kvalita MHD v BA by išla prudko hore? Nie, stačilo by, aby jeden jediný spoj neprišiel a dostalo by sa Ti: "Čo chceš, veď je to zadarmo, choď si autom." Bez naliatia aspoň min. 2 mld. Sk do MHD v BA by dnešná kapacita nestačila. Ľudia by sa o to však pokúsili, lenže keby sa do nej nevmestili, tak by sa naspäť vrátili ku svojim autám. MHD zadarmo by sa dala urobiť v Prahe, tam sú tak vysoké dotácie, že by to z noci na deň šlo, lenže aj tam si uvedomujú prečo nie zadarmo.


----------



## Infinite

wonderdax said:


> Durkovsky bol jediny rozumny kandidat, zacina ho vsak valcovat Bajan, coby uspesny exstarosta z Petrzalky, co mi vsak nedava, preco pravica, nikdy nepostavi v BA poriadneho slusneho a silneho kandidata, preco v Petrzalke sa dostane takmer k moci trpak co rozdava zehlicky? Akoby verili na volicske perpetum mobile


suhlas

pt82: Treba si v prvom rade uvedomit ze nic nie je zadarmo. Asi by si nemohol ocakavat, ze to mafian bude z vlastneho vrecka financovat.


----------



## pt82

jasné ^^
možno by stačili iba grátis električky :cheers: a možno iba linky 3, 5, 7, 11 :lol:
autobusmi nechodím


----------



## mirkobb

Jééj, Vy máte teda tému.. 
Prosím uveďte mi príklad na svete kde je takéto niečo fungujúce...? Myslím tým krajiny normálne, teda vopred vynechajme Dubaj a všetky krajiny čo tažia z možností ktoré im padli "akosi do vienka" a ani do teraz nevedia prečo..? Ako slepé kura k zrnu... Prosím ani nespomínať iné vyspelé ekonomiky, ktoré by si to mohli dovoliť, ale neurobili tak...
Tak poďme na to, kde to tak funguje...???


----------



## potkanX

niekolko prikladov sa da najst, ale su to vsetko mesta kus mensie od BA - slovinska Nova Gorica, Belgicky Hasselt, Trebon v CR. takisto je nieco na styl mestskej dopravy zdarma v niektorych castiach LA ci SF myslim, ale tam urcite nemaju nejaky jeden centralny system. takisto je casta zdarma doprava pre studentov US univerzit, dovodia to neumernymi poziadavkami na parkovacie miesta v univerzitnych arealoch. holt neni student jako student...
MHD bezplatne v BA podla mna mozna je - ale najskor by niekto musel prist s dost podrobnou analyzou, napriklad kolko z vybratych penazi za MHD sa minie na samotnu reziu vyberu cestovneho.
jeden link - http://www.sulik.sk/index.php?section=aktuality&article=508


----------



## eMareq

potkanX said:


> niekolko prikladov sa da najst, ale su to vsetko mesta kus mensie od BA - slovinska Nova Gorica, Belgicky Hasselt, Trebon v CR. takisto je nieco na styl mestskej dopravy zdarma v niektorych castiach LA ci SF myslim, ale tam urcite nemaju nejaky jeden centralny system. takisto je casta zdarma doprava pre studentov US univerzit, dovodia to neumernymi poziadavkami na parkovacie miesta v univerzitnych arealoch. holt neni student jako student...
> MHD bezplatne v BA podla mna mozna je - ale najskor by niekto musel prist s dost podrobnou analyzou, napriklad kolko z vybratych penazi za MHD sa minie na samotnu reziu vyberu cestovneho.
> jeden link - http://www.sulik.sk/index.php?section=aktuality&article=508


Prevádzka MHD je stratová záležitosť pretože:
- chodí nepretržite v pravidelnom intervale 24h denne, tam vzniká tá strata. Nikdy na každej zastávke nie je toľko cestujúcich aby vyrobili na ten ktorý spoj. A ten spoj linky MUSÍ ísť aj keď na zastávke NIKTO nestojí.
- sa poskytujú zľavy pre deti, študentov, dôchodcov
- predplatné lístky sú tiež zľavou za pravidelné používanie.

Kto by platil vodičov, mechanikov, nejakú tu nutnú administratívu, z čoho by sa kúpili nové dopravné prostriedky. Veď to je tiež dotácia, z prostriedkov mesta.
Výpadok z príjmov cestovného by muselo dorovnať mesto a to zvýšením daní, čo by sa nepáčilo určitej časti obyvateľstva! Iné prostriedky totiž mesto nemá! Zázračnú tlačiarničku na peniaze nikto nevlastní. 

BTW, Sulík sedel v OLO a. s. a mesto predsa platilo za odpad, teda DOTOVALO túto firmu, alebo za jeho éry bol zvoz a likvidácia odpadu ZADARMO? Prečo má byť MHD zadarmo, ale zvoz/likvidácia odpadu nie? Je to tiež verejná služba.


----------



## potkanX

eMareq said:


> Prevádzka MHD je stratová záležitosť pretože:
> - chodí nepretržite v pravidelnom intervale 24h denne, tam vzniká tá strata. Nikdy na každej zastávke nie je toľko cestujúcich aby vyrobili na ten ktorý spoj. A ten spoj linky MUSÍ ísť aj keď na zastávke NIKTO nestojí.
> - sa poskytujú zľavy pre deti, študentov, dôchodcov
> - predplatné lístky sú tiež zľavou za pravidelné používanie.
> 
> Kto by platil vodičov, mechanikov, nejakú tu administratívu, z čoho by sa kúpili nové dopravné prostriedky. Veď to je tiež dotácia, z prostriedkov mesta.
> Výpadok z príjmov cestovného by muselo dorovnať mesto a to zvýšením daní, čo by sa nepáčilo určitej časti obyvateľstva! Iné prostriedky totiž mesto nemá! Zázračnú tlačiarničku na peniaze nikto nevlastní.


absolutne som nepochopil zmysel tohoto tvojho prispevku, pokial to mala byt reakcia na to, co som vyssie napisal. vsetko su to samozrejme veci, o ktorych sa s tebou nikto nehada. 
snad len par upresneni -
predplatny listok nechapem ako zlavu na pouzivanie. rozdiel medzi cenou predplatneho a cenou platenou v okamihu vyuzitia sluzby je prihodnejsie chapat ako odmenu za uverovanie DPHMB z mojej strany. plus ti nikto prostriedky nevrati, pokial predplatenu sluzbu nevyuzijes.
pokial DPHMB prevadzkuje linky, ktore su nevyuzite, tak to nie je prejavom altruizmu, ale neschopnosti vedenia.
a este nieco - odkial si preboha nabral, ze mesto nema ine prostriedky ako dane???
snad si nie tak naivny aby si si myslel, ze jedinyma prijmama DPHMB je cestovne. my sa mozeme hadat, ale pokial niekto nespravi serioznu analyzu a nehodi presne cisla, nemoze nikto vyhlasovat, ci by DPHMB prezil aj bez tej vybratej miliardy rocne a ci nie. pripadne co by sa moselo spravit, aby prezil.


----------



## eMareq

potkanX said:


> absolutne som nepochopil zmysel tohoto tvojho prispevku, pokial to mala byt reakcia na to, co som vyssie napisal. vsetko su to samozrejme veci, o ktorych sa s tebou nikto nehada.
> snad len par upresneni -
> predplatny listok nechapem ako zlavu na pouzivanie. rozdiel medzi cenou predplatneho a cenou platenou v okamihu vyuzitia sluzby je prihodnejsie chapat ako odmenu za uverovanie DPHMB z mojej strany. plus ti nikto prostriedky nevrati, pokial predplatenu sluzbu nevyuzijes.
> pokial DPHMB prevadzkuje linky, ktore su nevyuzite, tak to nie je prejavom altruizmu, ale neschopnosti vedenia.
> a este nieco - odkial si preboha nabral, ze mesto nema ine prostriedky ako dane???
> snad si nie tak naivny aby si si myslel, ze jedinyma prijmama DPHMB je cestovne. my sa mozeme hadat, ale pokial niekto nespravi serioznu analyzu a nehodi presne cisla, nemoze nikto vyhlasovat, ci by DPHMB prezil aj bez tej vybratej miliardy rocne a ci nie. pripadne co by sa moselo spravit, aby prezil.


Predplatný lístok je na neobmedzené cestovanie. Je na Tebe koľkokrát ho využiješ a či ho využiješ - kúpiť si ho nemusíš (teda nikoho neúveruješ). Čím častejšie cestuješ, tým cestovanie voči krátkodobým časovým lístkom lacnejšie. Ďalším príjmom je reklama resp. prevádzkovanie ďalších činností, lenže tie sa predsa neprevádzkujú preto, aby sa hradila strata v MHD(?)

Ďalšie príjmy mesta sú? Úver z banky, alebo? Možno vieš aj o iných, nechám sa presvedčiť.

BTW, stále si mi nedal odpoveď prečo MHD zadarmo a prečo nie odvoz odpadu zadarmo (respektíve iné verejné služby). Prečo to Sulík keď sedel v OLO zadarmo robiť nevedel? Verejná služba aj jedno aj druhé.


----------



## CJone

hurahura said:


> to su take reci. pamatate schustera ked primatoroval kosice? tiez ho ludia isli branit lebo vydlazdil namestie a postavil potocik. pamatate presperina v bb, tiez bol hrdina ze rekonstruoval namestie....
> potom boli obe mesta v nutenej sprave, vypinalo sa verejne osvetlenie, rusila doprava, banky si uplatnovali zalozne pravo, mesto predavalo majetok...
> 
> myslim ze zilina svoj dlh za bacovanie slotu este len bude platit. tak ci onak, ako a cim sa este ukaze...
> btw. to vytriezvenie iste caka aj bratislavu, len tu to bude v podobe ze sa zrazu zisti ze vsetky mestske pamiatky a budovy a parky budu burat sukromny developeri.


Presne tak- hocikto na primátorskej stoličke môže vydláždiť ulice a spraviť potôčiky a neviem čo- to dokáže aj ten šimpanz, ktorý sa tu spomína. Horšie sú potom "dozvuky" takéhoto rozhadzovania peňazí.

Radšej by som bol, keby sa systematicky budujú mesta s výhľadom do budúcnosti a nie len na najbližšie 4 roky.


----------



## potkanX

eMareq said:


> Predplatný lístok je na neobmedzené cestovanie. Je na Tebe koľkokrát ho využiješ a či ho využiješ - kúpiť si ho nemusíš (teda nikoho neúveruješ). Čím častejšie cestuješ, tým cestovanie voči krátkodobým časovým lístkom lacnejšie. Ďalším príjmom je reklama resp. prevádzkovanie ďalších činností, lenže tie sa predsa neprevádzkujú preto, aby sa hradila strata v MHD(?)
> 
> Ďalšie príjmy mesta sú? Úver z banky, alebo? Možno vieš aj o iných, nechám sa presvedčiť.
> 
> BTW, stále si mi nedal odpoveď prečo MHD zadarmo a prečo nie odvoz odpadu zadarmo (respektíve iné verejné služby). Prečo to Sulík keď sedel v OLO zadarmo robiť nevedel? Verejná služba aj jedno aj druhé.


ja neviem, ci mas naozaj taky problem s pochopenim pisaneho textu alebo ci je tam nejaky hlbsi problem...

napisal si najprv reakciu na moj post, ktora nemala s mojim postom nist spolocne. rozmyslal som, ci budem reagovat iba jednou vetou, asi som mal. vyvolal som iba dalsiu zmat reakcii, ktore zasa nemaju moc spolocne s tym co som povodne pisal.
kde som preboha JA pisal ze MHD v BA ma byt zadarmo? reagoval som iba na vyzvu uverejnit nejake take priklady a pridal som par uvah, ci by to mozne bolo alebo nie. to, ze si myslim, ze by to snad aj mozne bolo, este nist nevypoveda o tom, ci si myslim, ze by to tak aj malo byt. mne - kedze som v BA raz za stvrt roka a aj to urcite autom, je srdecne u prdele, kolko ludia v BA za dopravu platia.
preco by mal byt odvoz odpadu zadarmo? neviem. s odpadom v BA problem nie je. s hustotou dopravy v BA problem je. MHD bezplatne by mozno mohla ciastocne tento problem riesit. mozno - neviem to podlozit a ani to nechcem podkladat.
dalsie prijmy mesta? chlope, to snad nemozes myslet vazne... skus sa napriklad zamyslet, ci ma mesto nejaky majetok. ano?


----------



## mirkobb

futuros said:


> Priatelia, neviem presne o čom sa bavíte, ale všimol som si meno "Slota". Keďže tu stále inklinujem napr. k Veľkej Morave, mohlo by sa zdať, že Slota je u mňa niekto.
> 
> Pravdou je, že* Slota je u mňa predstaviteľom Slovenského kanálu*.
> 
> Toto je príklad jeho syntaxe. Teda, že študujem jeho jazyk len z pohľadu symbolov a gramatiky, pričom nie je dôležitý význam jeho jazyka. O význame jeho kydov, prepáčte, si myslím že diskutovať je fakt strata času.


Pre fanatických zástancov Slotu niečo z tlače. Samozrejme, že novinári zvyknú "dramatizovať", ale v tomto prípade sa ten redaktor asi až tak moc nemýli.. hno:


----------



## Ali18

^^ Časovaná bomba, na ktorej sedí Slovensko, nie sú Maďari ale R.k.. Na tých sa ale nedá vytĺcť taký politický kapitál ako na tzv. maďarskej hrozbe.


----------



## Hafan

Ešte k tej "prístavbe" k tomu kaštieľu v Košiciach-Barci. Vraj tá firma je z časti v rukách "žerešovcov", a ohľadom ich "dynastie" si spomínam ako v nejakom historickom dome dali zbúrať vzácne klenby, a chceli si tam postaviť bazén či čo (opravte ma ak sa mýlim). Bolo to pred pár rokmi. 
Dúfam, že ich esteticko-historické cítenie sa aspoň trochu zmenilo k lepšiemu, pretože ak nie, tak by ma ani neprekvapilo, keby ten kaštieľ zrovnali zo zemou.


----------



## potkanX

v stiavnici, cca 10 rokov dozadu.


----------



## mirkobb

Ali18 said:


> ^^ Časovaná bomba, na ktorej sedí Slovensko, nie sú Maďari ale R.k.. Na tých sa ale nedá vytĺcť taký politický kapitál ako na tzv. maďarskej hrozbe.


Tak v podaní žilinčana konečne triezvy úsudok.. kay:


----------



## Ali18

mirkobb said:


> Tak v podaní žilinčana konečne triezvy úsudok.. kay:


:cheers1:


----------



## mirkobb

Ali18 said:


> :cheers1:



Jasne, dáme si spolu, trebárs na celoslovenskom stretku SSC v BB.. :cheers: :banana:


----------



## Phill

mirkobb said:


> Jasne, dáme si spolu, trebárs na celoslovenskom stretku SSC v BB.. :cheers: :banana:


Rád by som išiel aj ja, len neviem, či nejaké bude. Nikto sa do toho neangažoval...


----------



## Wizzard

Phill_1 said:


> Rád by som išiel aj ja, len neviem, či nejaké bude. Nikto sa do toho neangažoval...


Len to niekto musí zorganizovať, ja prídem hneď, Bystricu nepoznám o nič lepšie ako Košice alebo Kyjev


----------



## Amrafel

Ali18 said:


> ^^ Časovaná bomba, na ktorej sedí Slovensko, nie sú Maďari ale R.k.. Na tých sa ale nedá vytĺcť taký politický kapitál ako na tzv. maďarskej hrozbe.


r.k.? realitná kríza alebo rómska komunita?


----------



## Ali18

Amrafel said:


> r.k.? realitná kríza alebo rómska komunita?


To druhé. Realitná kríza sa dá prežiť ľahšie.


----------



## Amrafel

^^ prečo si myslíš že to druhé je vážny problém? podľa mňa to žiadny vážny problém nie je

a mimochodom, od žilinčana takýto názor nepovažujem za nič podobné "triezvemu úsudku", skôr za absolútne bežný názor


----------



## Ali18

Amrafel said:


> ^^ prečo si myslíš že to druhé je vážny problém? podľa mňa to žiadny vážny problém nie je
> 
> a mimochodom, od žilinčana takýto názor nepovažujem za nič podobné "triezvemu úsudku", skôr za absolútne bežný názor


Bývaš dlho na Slovensku?


----------



## Qwert

^^Vidím, že debata sa hýbe veľmi zaujímavým smerom, ale navrhujem, ak v nej chcete pokračovať, tak radšej v threade "Mimo tému."

______________________________

Mám tu znova niečo z tej odvrátenej strany rozvoja, tentoraz z Považskej Bystrice, kde sa dejú rozsiahle búracie práce kvôli výstavbe diaľnice D1:


































































Obrázky sú z: www.dialnice.info

Nie že by tie budovy mali nejakú veľkú architektonickú hodnotu, no pre ich majiteľov nejakú hodnotu (aj keď pravdepodobne nie architektonickú) asi mali. Nie že by som kritizoval výstavbu tohto úseku, už aby bol postavený. V tomto prípade to búranie, narozdiel od niektorých iných napríklad v neďalekej Žiline, zmysel má. Nijaké škody na pamiatkach nehrozia. Nie je ale samozrejme nič príjemné, ak vám zbúrajú váš dom. Je to odvrátená strana rozvoja a chcem na ňu tiež poukázať.


----------



## .oreo.

Tak ono to tam teraz vyzera ako v nejakom romskom ghette, ale to preto ze tie domceky boli uz nejaky ten rok opustene. Inak za tymi domami mavali ludia posadene ovocne stromy a v lete to tam vyzeralo velmi prijemne. Co uz na to povedat - asi len, ze ta dialnica nikdy nemala ist cez mesto!!! hno:


----------



## cibula

ja to tiez nechapem preco sa nenaslo ine riesenie, ved na d1 je vela tazkych usekov, ktore sa budu riesit tunelmi takze neviem preco nie aj tento ... hno: 
nezavidim ludom z pb najblizsich par rokov ked to budu stavat .. ked to bude postavene uz to bude ok ale teraz im tam pojde stale rovnaky tranzit + auta zo stavby... uff


----------



## .oreo.

cibula said:


> ja to tiez nechapem preco sa nenaslo ine riesenie, ved na d1 je vela tazkych usekov, ktore sa budu riesit tunelmi takze neviem preco nie aj tento ... hno:
> nezavidim ludom z pb najblizsich par rokov ked to budu stavat .. ked to bude postavene uz to bude ok ale teraz im tam pojde stale rovnaky tranzit + auta zo stavby... uff


Ta situacia je kriticka uz teraz, takze to, co pride si radsej ani nechcem predstavit.
O historii stavby dialnice by to bolo velmi na dlho a naviac je cas obeda, takze naco si kazit chut.


----------



## Ali18

.oreo. said:


> Ta situacia je kriticka uz teraz, takze to, co pride si radsej ani nechcem predstavit.
> O historii stavby dialnice by to bolo velmi na dlho a naviac je cas obeda, takze naco si kazit chut.


Nuselský most v Prahe má s Pov. Bystricou spoločné dve veci:

1. Bol postavený v tom istom období ako sa budovala Pov. Bystrica
2. Vidíte sami








[/URL]Image Hosting[/IMG]

Keď už nič iné, tak to bude asi lepšie ako to, čo vám denne prechádza cez stred mesta. Mám v PX veľa známych, často tam chodím, a preto úplne súhlasím o tej histórii.


----------



## Ali18

Niekde búrajú, inde obchádzajú (Žilina):








[/URL]Image Hosting[/IMG]

Ten starý dom je asi na zozname UNESCO, keď ho nemohli zbúrať pri výstavbe tejto cesty. Z druhej strany je prípojka z niektorých mestských častí a nie je jednoduché sa z nej dostať na túto hlavnú cestu, a preto je tam 40. Toto vyhovuje jedine dopravnej polícii, ktorá tu často meria rýchlosť. hno:


----------



## .oreo.

Ali18 said:


> Nuselský most v Prahe má s Pov. Bystricou spoločné dve veci:
> 
> 1. Bol postavený v tom istom období ako sa budovala Pov. Bystrica
> 2. Vidíte sami


No rozdiel je v tom, ze Nuselsky most sa budoval za socializmu, kedy sa zrejme nebral ohlad az tak na verejnu mienku atd.. Myslim, ze to v sucasnosti vychadza tak, ze keby sa zacal uz minulosti budovat hoci aj ten najdrahsi variant vysiel by lacnejsie alebo mozno len o cosi drahsie ako terajsi "najlacnejsi" variant.


----------



## Ali18

.oreo. said:


> No rozdiel je v tom, ze Nuselsky most sa budoval za socializmu, kedy sa zrejme nebral ohlad az tak na verejnu mienku atd.. Myslim, ze to v sucasnosti vychadza tak, ze keby sa zacal uz minulosti budovat hoci aj ten najdrahsi variant vysiel by lacnejsie alebo mozno len o cosi drahsie ako terajsi "najlacnejsi" variant.


Práve v tom, že v Pov. Bystrici sa ponúkalo veľa možností, vidím ten problém. V takom prípade sa ľudia len veľmi ťažko dohodnú a tu to trvalo hádam vyše 10 rokov. Nakoniec dostali "Čierneho Petra" ľudia z okolia Kukučínovej a Hviezdoslavovej ulice.


----------



## .oreo.

Ali18 said:


> Práve v tom, že v Pov. Bystrici sa ponúkalo veľa možností, vidím ten problém. V takom prípade sa ľudia len veľmi ťažko dohodnú a tu to trvalo hádam vyše 10 rokov. Nakoniec dostali "Čierneho Petra" ľudia z okolia Kukučínovej a Hviezdoslavovej ulice.


Ano, trvalo to 10 rokov a teda by bolo velmi zjednodusene, keby sme za vinnika jednoducho oznacili mnozstvo navrhov. Je to komplikovanejsie a hlavnu vinu nesu byvaly primator mesta, SSC () a bohvie kto este...


----------



## Ali18

.oreo. said:


> Ano, trvalo to 10 rokov a teda by bolo velmi zjednodusene, keby sme za vinnika jednoducho oznacili mnozstvo navrhov. Je to komplikovanejsie a hlavnu vinu nesu byvaly primator mesta, SSC () a bohvie kto este...


Hovoril som, že množstvo návrhov je problém a nie vinník. Tých zodpovedných si
pomenoval. :nono:


----------



## i15

.oreo. said:


> Ano, trvalo to 10 rokov a teda by bolo velmi zjednodusene, keby sme za vinnika jednoducho oznacili mnozstvo navrhov. Je to komplikovanejsie a hlavnu vinu nesu byvaly primator mesta, SSC () a bohvie kto este...


ja som kdesi cital taku rozpravku, v ktorej sa vedenie Doprastavu dohodlo so statom, ze cez PB bude stavat estakadu, ktoru poriadne vytuneluje... :cheers:


----------



## .oreo.

Ali18 said:


> Hovoril som, že množstvo návrhov je problém a nie vinník. Tých zodpovedných si
> pomenoval. :nono:


To beriem, ale vyvodil som to len na zaklade toho, ze si neuviedol ziadne ine problemy a preto som myslel, ze tomu prikladas najvacsiu vahu a teda som to potom oznacil ako hlavnu vinu.


----------



## Ali18

Qwert said:


> Dobré to určite nie je. Neviem, nakoľko je to rozšírené aj v iných mestách, ja som sa s tým nestretol. Ale ak idem do nejakého mesta, tak po sídliskách veľmi nechodím. Tu by možno stačil zákaz vjazdu autám na 7,5 t.


Je to podobný problém ako parkovanie na chodníkoch. Náhradné miesto nie je, riešenie je drahé, a tak sa to trpí. Ten zákaz by ich pravdepodobne iba presunul na iné a asi aj nevhodnejšie miesto v duchu "čo nie je zakázané, je povolené". hno:


----------



## Hafan

i15 said:


> Teraz vazne. Netrapi ma, ci som v tom sam, alebo nie.
> Trapi ma *pocit*, ze moj odlisny nazor nie je nikto ochotny ani len tolerovat...


Ako môžeme tolerovať tvoje názory, keď sú stupídne? To sa jednoducho nedá.


----------



## i15

wonderdax said:


> S lisovnou sa dalo vselico robit, zalezi na peniazoch.
> Ked uz...budovu rozobrat, vycistit podu, minimalne spravit fasadu podla dobovych realii a dalej citlivo nadstavit.... ma to vsak hacik...


developer bohuzial nemal zaujem...

inak cital som tvoj prispevok pred editovanim a som rad, ze mas dost rozumu, aby si zbytocne nerozduchaval flame, ktory uz (snad) vyhorel


----------



## Qwert

i15 said:


> developer bohuzial nemal zaujem...
> 
> inak cital som tvoj prispevok pred editovanim a som rad, ze mas dost rozumu, aby si zbytocne nerozduchaval flame, ktory uz (snad) vyhorel


Nevyhorel, stále tlie a čaká, kým doňho niekto fúkne.


----------



## i15

Qwert said:


> Nevyhorel, stále tlie a čaká, kým doňho niekto fúkne.


no skoda, ja som uz vyhorel

ale ked pojdem najblizsie do BA, urcite sa pojdem pozriet ku arealu Gumon-u a popripade sa aj odfotim v nejakom buracom mechanizme a s drsnym vyrazom zaporaka


----------



## wonderdax

i15 said:


> developer bohuzial nemal zaujem...
> 
> inak cital som tvoj prispevok pred editovanim a som rad, ze mas dost rozumu, aby si zbytocne nerozduchaval flame, ktory uz (snad) vyhorel


 ked ja mam flame rad


----------



## Phill

wonderdax said:


> ked ja mam flame rad


A P0P-C0RN si si bol kúpiť? ...ja dávam prednosť DRU tyčinkám.:cheers:


----------



## seem

Žilina-OC Hrad


UNKNOWN


----------



## Qwert

Myslím, že toto parí sem:


seem said:


> Kúpele zbúrajú 150-ročný liečebný dom
> 
> Historickú budovu liečebného domu Tri srdcia v Trenčianskych Tepliciach onedlho zrovnajú so zemou. Na jej mieste chcú kúpele vybudovať moderné relaxačné centrum.
> 
> 
> http://spravy.pravda.sk/kupele-zburaju-150-rocny-liecebny-dom-db7-/sk_regiony.asp?c=A081107_101540_sk_regiony_p09


Fotka z Pravdy:









Čo dodať...?hno:


----------



## wuane

^^ja uz neviem co mam na to povedat.Trencianske Teplice poznam dobre.Nemyslim si ze by to bolo mesto,kde si mozu dovolit zbavovat sa historickych objektov.


----------



## Ali18

Qwert said:


> Myslím, že toto parí sem:...Čo dodať...?hno:


http://www.asb.sk/2008/03/11/asb/analyzy/cestovny-ruch/trencianske-teplice-dostanu-novu-tvar.html

Je to trochu divné. Ešte pred pol rokom sa malo dať z Troch sŕdc priamo vplávať do nového bazénu, ktorý tam stavajú a teraz toto. Žeby sa tá statika narušila až teraz alebo...? :nuts:

http://www.kupele-teplice.sk/images/fullsize/0380/viz_bazen_krym.jpg


----------



## :Huncut

^^



> V súčasnosti architekti *intenzívne pracujú* na rekonštrukcii dependancie Vlára na štvorhviezdičkový hotel, ako aj na liečebnom dome Tri Srdcia, z ktorého má vzniknúť vitálny svet priamo nadväzujúci na bazén.


Jednoducho pracovali až príliš intenzívne... 

Inak pôvodne som sa zdesil, že ide o tú stavbu, ktorá je na obrázku z Pravdy, ale potom som si uvedomil, že je to tá na obrázku od Aliho18... V kazdom prípade by som bol rád, keby sa už konečne stal zázrak a nejaká budova sa zo dňa na deň staticky samoopravila, nie len samopoškodila...


----------



## wuane

^^uz len tam dotiahnut Velku cenu F1 .


----------



## Ali18

Vďaka zahusťovaniu si obyvatelia tohto žilinského sídliska už druhý rok užívajú blato, prach a špinu vo svojom okolí. Komplex Arboreum totiž stojí na mieste, kde sa s podobnou výstavbou v minulosti nepočítalo, a tak sa tam musí dotiahnuť kanalizácia, plyn...

12.12.2008:









28.1.2009


----------



## CJone

Ali18 said:


> V poslednom čase sa mi prestáva páčiť jedna vec, ktorú vidím u nás v Žiline (predpokladám, že aj inde to bude podobné) a to stále narastajúci počet nákladných áut a kamiónov, ktoré parkujú celé dni a noci na sídliskách. Na najväčšom žilinskom sídlisku Vlčince je to až brutálne. Pripadám si tam ako na colnici. Je to veľmi nebezpečné (zabraňuje to chodcom a vodičom navzájom sa vidieť) a IMHO takéto niečo do obytných štvrtí nepatrí. Toto je tiež jedna z odvrátených strán rozvoja našich miest. :bash::bash:


V Nitre je to zakázané. Kamióny môžu parkovať len na vyhradených miestach- bolo to aj v novinách už dávnejšie. Dávali pokuty. Parkovať sa môže tuším len na Klokočine na Hviezdoslavovej v odstavnom pruhu a tiež na Kmeťovej asi.


----------



## Ali18

Tak to vám závidím. Som zvedavý, kedy sa u nás zobudia kompetentní. Najhoršie miesto sa zhodou okolností nachádza na ceste, ktorá vedie okolo tých rozkopávok na obrázkoch vyššie. Obyvatelia tejto časti si tak môžu "rozvoj" mesta užívať dvojnásobne.


----------



## CJone

Jedna vec je parkovanie kamiónov a druhá vec je parkovanie ako také.- v Nitre je to strach a hrôza. Nedostatok parkovacích miest sa rieši tak, že sa spoplatnia existujúce parkoviská- žiadne nové sa nebudujú, o parkovacích domoch asi ešte nepočuli páni. Chodníky su katastrofálne. Vidím, že mestá po celom Slovensku budujú centrá, rozširujú pešie zóny ale v NR je centrum nedotknuté- okrem pešej zóny sa nič neurobilo čo je smutné.


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Centrum mesta urobili krasne,ale blizke centrum doserinkali-to je pravda!


----------



## Ali18

Ulica Cyrila a Metoda v nedeľu 1.2.2009:



















Vodiči idúci zhora to nemajú jednoduché, keď im vbehne nejaký chodec do cesty a pre chodcov platí to isté. Tých áut tam býva viac. Pomedzi ne vedie chodník, po ktorom chodia deti do školy. Ráno tam stáva hliadka MP, aby sa nič nestalo.


----------



## wuane

^^Avia-najrychlejsie auto,vzdy prve.


----------



## Ali18

A k tomu mobilná plynová komora :bash:


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Ruppeldtova ulica v Martine po vystahovani romov. Zburat,nalozit,odviezt...


----------



## dustik

to je ale narod hno: tak by som ich niekam poslal prec


----------



## seem

Toto neboli rómovia. hno:


----------



## zuzana

este pred par rokmi tam bolo celkom zivo. je tam plan nieco vybudovat?


----------



## seem

Nieaké štúdie tu boli.


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

Cele je to na predaj pre investora...


----------



## zuzana

seem said:


> Nieaké štúdie tu boli.


jop... moje


----------



## I.B.MOGAJ

...uz ich len zrealizovat!


----------



## JaSomAxxo

I.B.MOGAJ said:


> Ruppeldtova ulica v Martine po vystahovani romov. Zburat,nalozit,odviezt...


Ej *BOHA*! To akože v tom žili???? hno:hno: Hnus, odporné je mi na zvracanie. Je to hrozné, čo cigáni dokážu spraviť so svojím okolím.


----------



## zuzana

ked som tam bola, nevyzeralo to takto. toto je po opusteni.


----------



## Amrafel

JaSomAxxo said:


> Ej *BOHA*! To akože v tom žili???? hno:hno: Hnus, odporné je mi na zvracanie. Je to hrozné, čo cigáni dokážu spraviť so svojím okolím.


rómovia sú čistotní, ale iba vo vzťahu k vnútru vlastných obydlí a bytov. čo sa týka vonkajších a verejných priestorov, o to nemajú záujem


----------



## SunshineBB

> rómovia sú čistotní, ale iba vo vzťahu k vnútru vlastných obydlí a bytov


to myslis vazne toto??? :nuts:


----------



## JaSomAxxo

To sa mi nejak nezdá :lol:


----------



## Amrafel

SunshineBB said:


> to myslis vazne toto??? :nuts:


smrteľne. ver mi, rozumiem tomu lepšie, ako ty


----------



## dustik

oni majuakurat vztah ku svojim chatrciam, stat uz nevie co snimi, niektore mesta im darovali domy aby nemuseli zit v neludskych podmienkach, prejde 1 tyzden a v dome chyba akekolvek vybavenie, nabytok, dvere, okna, a dokonca aj kable v stene su prec, to vsetko predaju, spustosia a vratia sa do chatrce stym ze este mestu vynadaju ako sa onich nestara, neplatia za elektriku, plyn, nepoznaju higienu, baba krici ze ma hlad, hlavne ze ma 200 kil v ruke cigaretu alebo aj flasa sa najde, nevie kde ma svoje deti ani kolko ich ma a ked nahodou sa nejake utopi v rieke tak hned smrt za smrt, jako tento narod je odsudeny na vyhinutie bez pomoci nas, ja ich nechcem dotovat ani sa o nich starat, uz tak mi vadi ze si vyspevuju pred stanicou, som zvedavy odkial maju tolko penazi ze si mozu beztarostne zit a bez prace, najlepsie sa maju deti v detskych domovoch lebo tym sa zaruci vzdelanie a vedia sa zaradit do zivota

a bohuzial je to tak, tymto myslim len tych co takymto sposobom ziju, teda priblizne 90%


----------



## JaSomAxxo

^^
moje slová


----------



## futuros

Rómovia (úprimná česť výnimkám) rozšírili Slovenský jazyk o nový pojem. Naozaj. Keď som niekde čítal o Luníku IX v Košiciach, tak tam sa Rómovia sťažovali na úroveň svojho bývania, a padlo tam nasledovné:

"Tu sa nedá bývať, pretože byty sú *vybývané*."

Ale určite nie sú takí všetci.

Inak k tejto otázke. Ja som zatiaľ počul najlepší koncept riešenia pomocou internátnych škôl. Teda, aby sa deti už od začiatku "podchytili", pretože ak má malý Róm už v 12 n rozkrádaní, n fetovaní za sebou, tam už niet rady ani pomoci. Avšak chcelo by to urobiť tak, aby sami oni chceli. Žiadne násilie, žiadne povinné odlučovanie, to v žiadnom prípade.

A ja si myslím, že by cesta mohla nejako byť. Napr. tí, ktoré dajú deti do takých škol, budú mať nejaké úľavy. Verím, že keby sa toto spravilo, tak za 10 rokov už sami Rómovia, mladí budú rozmýšľať ináč. Nebudú sa snažiť samozrejme o prerobenie sa na belocha (v zmysle kultúry) ale pôjde o dôstojné spolunažívanie. Lebo Rómovia dnes, to je des.


----------



## futuros

^^^^

Ešte jednu vec by som chcel dodať. Snažil by som sa zaviesť také opatrenie, aby sa zabránilo tomu, že sa všetky prídavky prepijú namiesto toho, ak nejdú deťom. Samozrejme by to platilo pre všetkých, nie len pre Rómov.


----------



## Amrafel

stav rómskej populácie je odrazom neschopnosti komunistického režimu aj porevolučného vedenia. zatiaľ žiadny krok vlády na zlepšenie ich života nepriniesol úžitok, lebo ani jeden krok nebol dobrý a nemal koncepciu


----------



## futuros

^^^^

Axxo, hovoríš že Rómovia zleniveli, ale to predsa aj slováci. Mali tu 40 rokov komunizmus, štát ich obral o majetky, o slobodu, ..., ale dal im nažrať. A teraz zase mnohí slováci milujú KSS, zase nechcú na sebe pracovať až tak veľa, snáď ich štát sám uživí.

Rómom treba pomôcť. Postupne a hlavne systémovo, už som písal, že jedinú nádej vidím u detí. Také reči, že oni to majú v génoch vždy šíria nevzdelaní ľudia, ktorí mali problém s biológiou už na strednej škole, ale hlavne, väčšina takých ľudí ani biológiu nemala. Nemajú ani šajnu, čo je to génové inžinierstvo. Sú to ľudia, ktorí nedosiahli to čo chceli, pretože za to môžu stále iný, nie oni sami.
*
Slušných Rómov si budem vždy vážiť.*
A zakomplexovaných slovákov budem vždy odmietať.

:cheers: 

*Iva Bitová:*








:cheers:

Ružové sny. Výborný film.
:cheers::cheers:

Iva Bitová a Juraj Nvota. Krásny príbeh.




:cheers::cheers:


----------



## SunshineBB

*futuros* viem ze so mnou nekomunikujes lebo som pod tvoju uroven a som hlupy rasista a neviem co, ale poradim ti, vybehni z tej vasej Bratislavy kde vidite ciganov/romov akurat tak v televizii, chod do hociktoreho slovenskeho mesta kde ziju vedla tych nevzdelanych hlupych slabomyslenych rasistickych slovakoch a pozri sa co cez den robia, ako ziju, co dokazuju celej republike ... treba im pomoct? to akoze mne nepomoze nikto mozem skoncit aj pod mostom ale cigan/rom iba preto ze je cigan/rom dostane byt, strechu nad hlavou? ... a co sa tyka tych co si spomenul, nikto nepovedal ze neexistuju vynimky, vzdy sa da najst jeden zo sto co chce nieco dokazat a vie sa odputat od svojich korenov .. ale ty a majnolajno ste ludia ktori s ciganmi asi v zivote nemali problemi ani skusenosti, majnolajno ich vidi akurat tak z lietadla do Danska ale tebe sa cudujem, zijes tu, studoval si v KE a nevidis co sa tu deje, si ochotny investovat peniaze do ludi ktory permanentne dokazuju ze im na tom nezalezi, si ochotny pomahat ludom ktory su podla vas rovnaki ludia ako my, zaujimave ze my taku pomoc ako oni nepotrebujeme ... takym ako ty by som dal za trest jeden tyzden v osade aby si sa spamatal aj s tvojimi moralistickymi ludskopravnymi recami .. keby si si prezil par dni v malom ciganskom bytiku na Luniku, zmenil by si nazor, mozes mi verit .. s tymi vasimi nazormi ktore dokazete akurat napisat na papier resp. do nejakeho fora by ste mali prehodnotit vas pristup k hodnotam ... kludne si prispievaj na vsetko mozne aj nemozne, ale ja nesuhlasim s tym, ze ja, pracujuci student ktory mam problem odstahovat sa od rodicov budem platit dane z ktorych nas stat bude ciganom stavat byty ... byty ktore oni do mesiaca doslova rozoberu, popredavaju a potom vyplakavaju pred kamerou ze nemaju kde byvat (hotovy Bolywood) ... si si vobec vedomi toho ze ti pracujes 8 hodin denne, platis tomuto statu dane, a tie peniaze idu na vystavbu bytov, ktore budu na 100% zdemolovane? vnimas to vobec? pred domom mas cestnu komunikaciu ktora vyzera ako vedlajsia cesta v Mongolsku, hlavna stanica v tvojom meste vyzera ako vo Vladivostoku , niesu peniaze na nic, a ty suhlasis s tym ze peniaze ktorych je neskutocne malo idu do ciganov? ludi ktory sa o seba nevedia postarat, ktory nepoznaju hygienu, ludia ktory si nevazia peniaze ani hodnoty rodiny? a ty snad chces povedat, ze toto sa da zmenit tym ze sa im zacneme starat o deti, ze ich budeme viest na spravnu cestu? z nasich dani? z tvojich a mojich penazi? ... SI SMIEŠNY a TRÁPNY zaroven ...

isty clovek raz povedal, "vsetci sme rasisti" ... ver ci nie ...


----------



## futuros

^^^^

Pozri, išlo o to, že si začal rozprávať o génoch, a vieš o tom, nič. Napriek tomu si začal všetkých dávať do jedného vreca, urážal si ich, a tak ďalej. Bohužiaľ som na to musel reagovať.

Ani ja nie som s spokojný so situáciou, ktorú opisuješ. A Rómov poznám, určite. Keď som bol malý, veľa razy ma zbili. :lol: A čo mám teraz robiť? Púštať do sveta také výroky o génoch ako ty?

Ja navrhujem internátne školy, aby sa deti dostali s nekonečného kolotoča úpadku, z ktorého nemôžu vyjsť. Navrhol by som pravidlá, že ak niekto prepíja prídavky pre deti, tak sa niečo stane, na čom sa vopred dohodnú zástupcovia všetkých strán. Navyše, toto sa musí uplatňovať aj vo vzťahu k bielym slovákom, pretože aj medzi nimi žijú takí.

Deti, tie treba pochytiť. Dať im vzdelanie, dať im rozhľad. Iná cesta nie je. (podľa mňa). Represiami problém nevyriešiš. 

*Deti sú vždy nádejov všetkého nového lepšieho.*
:cheers::cheers:


----------



## SunshineBB

Futuros precitaj si moj prispevok na predchadzajucej strane .. moje navrhy tak ako sa pacia ludom podporujucim ludske prava .. takmer sa zhoduju s tvojimi ... 

druha vec, nehadzem vsetky do jedneho vreca, ked poviem cigani, neznamena to ze komplet vsetci 100% .... po svete chodi vela sikovny romov ktory co to dosiahli, a ja ich koli farby pleti neodsudzujem .. osobne poznam jedneho roma thajboxera, par futbalistov a jedneho tanecnika .. su to sikovny ludia... taktiez jeden rom chodi k nam na skolu ( UMB), a dve romky som mal aj v triede na zakladnej skole (studuju doteraz, robia bakalarky) ...

teraz k tym genom:

nemusim byt studovany biolog aby som pochopil jednu vec 

pre zopakovanie .. romovia pochadzaju z indie, precestovali dllllhu cestu kym sa dostali az k nam a trvalo to velmi dlho ... 

u nas sa romovia vyskytli a par rockov tu uz ziju ... vzhladom na to ze romske babicky si pamataju svoje babicky, mozeme predpokladat ze ich tu uz par generacii pobudlo .. za ten cas sa nezmenilo nic ... ako ja neviem ako genoch NIČ, rovnako sa odvtedy nezmenilo NIČ ... hadam je to zrozumitelne  uplne NIČ , NIČ , NIČ ... vsetko postarom .. romovia vyrastajuci v detskych domovoch su romovia slovom aj skutkom a nic na tom nezmenilo ani vzhladom na to ze nezili tam kde ostatni ... romovia su zvlastna odroda ktora je nenapravitelna/nepoucitelna/nezmenitelna/nevylepsitelna ... vyber si akekolvek slovo, najdes kvantum ludi ktory za to daju ruku do ohna ... ciganom si sa narodil, ciganom budu aj tvoje vnucence ... je to kruta realita ... a Slovensko je prilis maly a slaby stat aby dokazal prevychovat desatinu svojho obyvatelstva a naucit ich zakladnym navykom ... ale samozrejme moje navrhy z predchadzajucej strany mozeme skusit .. bude to vsak opat z nasich dani, "navratnost investicie" o dve, tri generacie a "prepoklad uspechu" je 50:50 ...


----------



## Strummer

nechcel som sa zapajat do tejto debaty, ale k tym genom len tolko, ze existuje znacne mnozstvo zdokumentovanych pripadov, ked si rodicia adoptovali ciganske deti, a tie aj napriek sebelepsej vychove dopadli vselijako (odporucam k tomuto knihu Terezy Bouckovej Rok Kohouta, dost drsne citanie). svet nie je ciernobiely, a niektore veci su fakt, aj ked mozno nepopularne.


----------



## CJone

Zamiešam sa aj ja do debaty. Nečítal som to všetko ale môj názor: slušný cigáň mi nevadí, príživníci mi vadia. Nie som rasista. Ale keď ja ako mladý človek budem musieť splácať 40 rokov hypotéku a nejaký príživník tmavšej pleti dostane zadarmo od štátu tak to je silná káva. Navyše keď tie byty po roku vyzerajú ako 20 ročné. Nehovorím o príspevkoch na deti, sociálnych dávkach ktoré prepijú, prejedia. Slušných je veľmi málo bohužial. Tu nepomôže nejaká osveta- zbytočne idú na to prachy. Oni to majú v krvy- je to kočovný kmeň. Myslím, že by pomohlo len rázne riešenie a to nikto neurobí.


----------



## futuros

^^^^^^

Priatelia, môže sa zdať, že sa tu tvárim ako nejaký ľudomil, ale ja v skutočnosti momentálne preferujem skôr pravicovú politiku (reformy). Vytvárať možnosti, nie nútiť ľudí do niečoho za cenu serializácie. Ak makáš, máš sa dobre, ak na to kašleš, tak sorry. Také KSS práveže sa hrá pre všetkých na dobro.

*Rómom musíme pomôcť my, pretože sme civilizovaní my.*

Myslím že sa projekt internátnych škôl na Slovensku ešte nevyskúšal, a mohol by sa vyskúšať. Cieľom by bolo vychovať istú Rómsku inteligenciu kompatibilnú s dnešným svetom. *Operácia Mosty*.

Internátne školy by mali byť *dobrovoľné*, avšak, ak tam bude dieťa pravidelne chodiť, tak bude mať aj rodina výhody. Ak nie, tak tieto výhody mať nebude.


----------



## futuros

JaSomAxxo said:


> Som pripravený na to, že ma podobne ako SunshineBB-a označíte za rasistu ale mýlite sa. Nie som rasista. Ide o to, že cigán je pohodlný, zdedil to z generácie na generáciu. Komunisti ho ešte viac spohodlneli, pretože dostal všetko, o čo si požiadal. Štát sa oňho stará viac ako o mňa. Prečo? Pýtam sa ešte raz. Prečo? Nie som za riešenie tejto situácie násilím, pretože tým sa absolútne nič nevyrieši. Ale tým ako sa o nich stará štát tiež nie. Občas treba aj pritvrdiť. Prečo by som si ja mal uťahovať opasok, keď pracujem ako každý uvedomelý občan tohto štátu. Dbám na poriadok, čistotu nie len svojho obydlia ale aj okolia. Keď tu hovoríte o rovnosti, bratstve a slobode, prečo im dávajú byt a ja si musím naň zarobiť, resp. len tak ľahko si naň nezarobím. Kde je tá rovnosť? Nejdem tu zachádzať do podrobnosti. A pre všetkých, čo ma teraz označia za rasistu, hlupáka a podobne: Hovorím bohužiaľ z vlastných skúseností. A v podstate je mi úplne jedno ako ma označíte


Uvedom si ale, že Rómovia sa celkovo totálne nevzdelaní, nijako sa nám nemôžu rovnať. Nemôžeš to teraz zneužiť na represívnu politiku.

Ale je pravda, že treba nastaviť proces, aby sa to merateľne zlepšovalo, a nie zhoršovalo. Urobiť z toho vlastne takú hru, že čím viac budú Rómovia povedzme podporovať svoje deti, tak budú postupne zbierať isté zdroje ako v hre (artefakty, peniaze, drevo, jedlo, výmazy s registru neplatičov ...).


----------



## SunshineBB

Futuros , mame na to peniaze?


----------



## futuros

SunshineBB said:


> Futuros , mame na to peniaze?


Máš nejaký iný návrh? 

Ja som za internátne školy. Čím skôr, tým to bude menej stáť. Nech sú dobrovoľné. Cieľom je vychovať Rómsku inteligenciu kompatibilnú s dnešným svetom aby sa naučili sami o seba starať. Samozrejme rovnako je cieľom, aby mali rovnaké práva a povinnosti ako bieli slováci. 

Skús napísať svoj, ako vy si to riešil. Prosím ťa, buď ale konkrétny. Nepíš filozofiu, ale uveď konkrétne riešenie. Na pár riadkov.


----------



## zuzana

omg ludia, pred rokom, ked som neumyselne nacala temu ruppeldtovej, tak velmi rychlo skoncila. preco prave teraz je podla vas lepsia doba sa v tom rypat? a mimochodom, co to ma s odvratenou stranou rozvoja nasich miest?


----------



## SunshineBB

^^ tu je kamen urazu .. neexistuje riesenie ... posles cigana na internatnu skolu a vrati sa domov zo stolickou, ziarovkou a suflikom .. pretoze sa to da spenazit ... NEEXISTUJE RIESENIE ktore by sa pacilo ludom ako si ty ... neexistuje riesenie ktore by zohladnovalo ludske prava, neexistuje riesenie ktore by nevyvolalo rozruch .... ja niesom za likvidaciu, niesom za fasisticke ani rasisticke navrhy a riesenie ...

vsimol som si co som tu na fore ze si taky snilek .. ja ti to neberiem, a mnohe tvoje navrhy sa mi pacia ... tvoje "studie" noveho mosta bez mosta, vydrice, stareho mesta a podobne , je my to sympaticke .. snad by mnohe aj vysli, ale skor sa bude Bratislavske ufo vznasat nad mestom len tak vo vzduchu, ako vyriesime problem s nasimi spoluobcanmi ... futuros nejde to, mozeme skusat co nam pride na um, mozeme do toho liat peniaze , ide uz len o to kedy vsetci pochopime ze je to zbytocne .. niekto to pochopil vcera, niekto dneska a na niekoho treba pockat ... 

mam jedno riesenie ... ale to sa ti pacit nebude .. zneprijemit im zivot az stadeto odidu ... uvedomujem si ze su obcanmi Slovenskej Republiky, ale v ramci zakone (nie mimo neho) robit vsetko co ich presvedci aby sa pohli dalej .. a oni to maju v krvi ... ked tu nebude o cigana kralovsky postarane (ako je to teraz), pojde prec ... do Belgicka , do Anglicka, pre mna za mna aj do Ciech, Polska , mne je to jedno .... proste prijat nejaky mudry zakon, stopnut pridavky a podporu podlas nejakeho paragrafu a je to ..... teraz napisem vetu za ktoru ma tu vsetci ukrizuju ale stoji mi to za to ... ked tam potom v tych chatrciach pozamrzaju a pomru od hladu .. mne to nevadi .... nelutujem nikoho preto lebo sa narodil ako cigan .. sice za to nemoze, ale niekto sa narodi slepy, niekto hluchy, niekto oboje, niekto nemoze chodit, a o nich sa tak nestarame .. kazdy si je strojcom svojho stastia


----------



## SunshineBB

> omg ludia, pred rokom, ked som neumyselne nacala temu ruppeldtovej, tak velmi rychlo skoncila. preco prave teraz je podla vas lepsia doba sa v tom rypat? a mimochodom, co to ma s odvratenou stranou rozvoja nasich miest?


zuzana na fore je mnoho OT, ale myslim si ze tento je zaujimavy a konstruktivny, ak chces presun debatu do OT ... urcite sa najdu aj horsie OT ako tento ...


----------



## futuros

SunshineBB said:


> mam jedno riesenie ... ale to sa ti pacit nebude .. zneprijemit im zivot az stadeto odidu ...


Stále je to iba filozofia. Buď konkrétny.


----------



## zuzana

SunshineBB said:


> zuzana na fore je mnoho OT, ale myslim si ze tento je zaujimavy a konstruktivny, ak chces presun debatu do OT ... urcite sa najdu aj horsie OT ako tento ...


v com je konstruktivny?


----------



## dustik

jedina nadej je v detoch, ak ich nebudeme motivovat aby lepsie zili tak sa nic nezmeni, to uz akym sposobom to urobime je jedno, a starym by som zrusil vsetky pridavky pokial nezacnu normalne pracovat, keby sme ot spravili, by urcite pochopili ze ine vychodisko nemaju. Spravau sa jak zvieratka v klietke, davame im vsetko co chcu, jest pit, a ked im das prst tak ta kusnu, bez nas by umreli


----------



## SunshineBB

*futuros:* 

prva cesta: jemnejsia
1 - pridavky off ak bude viac ako jedno dieta
2 - podpora off ak je Dežo zdravi a sedi doma ako debil
3 - povinna skolska dochadzka, inak nebude pridavok ani na to jedno dieta
4 - po pripadnom druhom dietati podviazat žene vajecniky 

druha cesta: tvrdsia
1 - zrovnanie osady zo zemou ... nelegalne chyže bez stavebneho povolenia z kradnuteho materialu ... nonsens
2 - uz ziadny byt pre cigana zadarmo .. ved preco aj?
3 - basa na tvrdo za akukolvek kradez - stromu alebo ohrievaca, to je jedno
4 - brat vsetky male deti nasilne od rodicov a hromadne na prevychovu do nejakych novych centier 

tak si vyber ...

*zuzana:* par ludi tu rozobera haklivu temu s cielom dosiahnut nejaky spolocny argument "ako na to" .. myslim ze je tu kvantum horsich OT ...


----------



## Amrafel

^^ cesty hodné demokratickej krajiny na začiatku 21. storočia


----------



## SunshineBB

> cesty hodné demokratickej krajiny na začiatku 21. storočia


sprava sa snad cigan ako clovek 21 storocia?


----------



## Strummer

Amrafel said:


> ^^ cesty hodné demokratickej krajiny na začiatku 21. storočia


co konkretne je na tych bodoch (okrem oboch bodov cislo 4) nedemokraticke? druhy bod cislo 3 by som upravil na pravidlo "3x a dost" ale inak s oboma variantmi 1-3 suhlasim.


----------



## JankoKE

Rómsky problém tu je a je to následok úplného zlyhania štátu počas niekoľkých desaťročí. Ale zasa si nemyslím, že je to také hrozné, ako sa prezentuje. Tie nové byty niesú ich a teraz už sa to rieši myslím tak, že nájomné sa im strháva z dávok, musia sa o tie byty patrične starať a podobne. je vecou samosprávy, že si vydržuje neplatičov a nechá si devastovať svoj majetok, dá sa to ošetriť. Stop prídavkom po 2. alebo 3. dieťati - rómovia si spočítajú, že robením detí cesta k peniazom nevedie. A potom ešte nejaké tie programy na ich aspoň čiastočnú integráciu do normálnej spoločnosti. Ono, veľa ľudí na nich nadáva, že to a hento, ale kto z nás by chcel žiť v takých osadách, ako žijú oni? Zasa až taký luxus, ako pracovitý človek nemajú., čo si aj zaslúžia, tým sa vraciam k tomu, že zas až také nefér to nieje.


----------



## františek buxanto

...


----------



## marish

viacmenej suhlas so strummerom, dustikom a frantom. urcite by som im ale nesiahal na ludske prava a slobody (pravo mat deti, pravo na pridavky, ak ich potrebuju... v tomto by sa nemalo rozlisovat medzi belochom a romom). system by mal byt ale nastaveny tak, aby ho nezneuzivali (ak chcu mat tri-styri deti, tak kludne, nech sa o ne ale vedia postarat. ak nevedia, tak nedostanu na dalsie pridavky).

sunshineov nazor je sice dost radikalny a nemozem s nim suhlasit v takej podobe ako ho tu prezentuje, treba si ale uvedomit, ze je ine hovorit o niecom co sa nas netyka a ine o niecom, coho sme denno denne svedkami. sledujem casto, ze ludia, ktory maju v susedstve "neprisposobivych spoluobcanov" maju ovela radikalnejsie nazory, ako ti, co poznaju cigana iba z obrazovky (niektori by ste ich nazvali aj rasistami, a pritom viem, ze su to vpohode ludia, inteligentni a tolerantni k beznym slovakom, cernochom, cinanom aj arabom.

ja osobne vela romov nepoznam (a pri tych, co poznam si ani neuvedomujem, ze nimi su). viem si ale predstavit, ze niekto kto sa s neprisposobivymi ciganmi stretava denno denne ma toho uz dost.

nesuhlasim s tym, ze by sa mali zo slovenska vystahovat. su obcania ako kazdy z nas, preto maju mat rovnake prava, ale takisto aj rovnake povinnosti. je mnoho sikovnych romov, vela z nich je v oblasti umenia, hudby, tanca ovela talentovanejsich ako bezny slovak. maju to v genoch, ako aj napriklad cernosi sport (zovseobecnene povedane, samozrejme to neplati na celu populaciu, iba precentualne). uz sa tesim na futurosovu prednasku o genetike, btw biologiu som nikdy nemal rad. 

ak sa maju robit nejake zmeny, urcite by sa mali robit humanne a postupne. taketo zmeny chcu cas, neda sa im v jeden den stopnut pridavky, zobrat strechu nad hlavou a cakat, ze zo dna na den si najdu pracu a pojdu vybavit hypo. taketo represie by viedli iba k zvyseniu kriminality. celkom by som chapal, ze by cigan, ktory je cely zivot zvyknuty na pridavky zacal kradnut. ano, je to zle, ale co ma robit? na pracu zvyknuty nie je a zamestnavatelia si tiez rozmyslia, ci ho zamestnaju. ciganovi vsak ide o zivot, tak zacne kradnut. ako by sa to riesilo? vsetkych by sme supli do vazenia? to by bolo mozne ale az po tom, ako by niekoho okradli/zabili, boli by sudeni a odsudeni. to je uz ale neskoro. stat by mal kriminalite predchadzat, a nie ju nepriamo sposobovat radikalnymi zmenami. takisto by bolo dost drahe mat plne vaznice.

preto ich treba postupne prevychovavat, velmi zvolna im priskrcovat zavislost na state a to dobre nastavenymi zakonmi, osvetou a prevychovou. je to otazka desiatok rokov, urcite sa tento problem nevyriesi zo dna na den. je ho ale treba zacat riesit cim skor, pretoze uz dnes je neskoro.

btw futuros a sunshine (dva poly tejto debaty) nemaju zasadne rozdielne nazory, ibaze sunshine napise, co ma na jazyku a obcas dost nestastne voli slova (velmi jemne povedane). ak neratam tu sterilizaciu a nasilne odoberanie deti rodicom, to je kravina na entu.

respect to amrafel, on je priklad toho, ze nemozeme vsetkych hadzat do jedneho vreca a generalizovat!

este si vsimnite, ze pouzivam aj slovo rom, aj cigan. ma to svoj dovod, byt romom si totiz musi rom zasluzit. rom pre mna nie je v nicom iny ako beloch/slovak. cigani su pre mna ti, co cely den nepohnu prstom a potom do kamery vykrikuju, ze sa o nich stat nestara, ze im ani byt neda.

ospravedlnujem sa za dlhocizny post, lenze toto je dost komplexna problematika, na ktoru sa neda kvalitne reagovat jednou vetou.

p.s.
dnes na stv bola jedna reportaz: co na nu hovorite?
http://stv.livetv.sk/tvarchive//video/video.html?video=40815


----------



## SunshineBB

> nasilne odoberanie deti rodicom, to je kravina na entu.


to som si len predstavil ako pojde kazde dieta do skoly, a ako tam pravidelne bude chodit ... a inak ako takto si to teda predstavit neviem .... nakradne pre rodicov a zmizne .. ked nebudem mat kam zmiznut, nenakradne nic ... jednoducha krutá finta fň , ale tak dajte iny napad ... sak ak chceme podchytit deti, to nepojde len tak, ze sa to povie, ze sa to da do rozhlasu a kazda ciganka vypravi svoje dieta do skoly ...


----------



## wuane

futuros said:


> Koniec príbehu, žiadny *hnusný nacionalizmus*.


Viem ze to slovicko nemas rad ale nacionalizmus nie je vo svojej podstate nic zle,tak si to nezamienaj s niecim inym.


----------



## Amrafel

^^je rozdiel medzi nacionalizmom a vlastenectvom


----------



## wuane

^^nie nie je.


----------



## marish

neslovickarte, o vlastenectvo/nacionalizmus v tomto pripade aj tak primarne nejde!


----------



## Hafan

Qwert said:


> Myslím, že toto parí sem:
> 
> 
> Fotka z Pravdy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Čo dodať...?hno:


Už sa to zrovnalo so zemou? Neviete?


----------



## Hafan

*Článok z Žurnálu*

http://www.izurnal.sk/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=2751&Itemid=99999999

Keď sme je*nutí, tak sme je*nutí. Ešte aj to málo, čo v tejto krajine máme, nechávame zničiť. Pripomína mi to text z jednej skladby: "Túlať sa ulicami, opájať sa na duchu, v krajine, kde všetko čo má cenu, nemá záruku".


----------



## Ali18

Hafan said:


> Už sa to zrovnalo so zemou? Neviete?


Táto budova (Sina-Hamman) sa nemala búrať. To je asi najväčšia pamiatka Trenčianskych Teplíc. Búrať mali tú čo je na obrázku o tri posty nižšie (Tri srdcia). Momentálne neviem v akom stave sa to nachádza. Naposledy som tam bol asi pred rokom a pol.


----------



## JaSomAxxo

jeden hnusný otrasný panelák v Žiline hno:


----------



## seem

Železničná stanica Martin.


----------



## Hafan

Neznášam zasklené balkóny. Fuj otras. Aj keď sú všetky vymaľované inou farbou, a zaklené každé ináč. Na tom by sa mali dohodnúť nájomcovia. Nech to prikazuje zákon, alebo vyhláška. A najhorší brutal je, keď sa to deje na historických budovách.


----------



## Aan

JaSomAxxo said:


> jeden hnusný otrasný panelák v Žiline hno:


ale no, aspon ten billboard SAS to tam skrasluje


----------



## hipi(sk)

nuz, Petrzalka ma takychto otrasnych panelakov kopy. Vsetky 12 poschodove panelaky s terasami.


----------



## potkanX

Hafan said:


> Neznášam zasklené balkóny. Fuj otras. Aj keď sú všetky vymaľované inou farbou, a zaklené každé ináč. Na tom by sa mali dohodnúť nájomcovia. Nech to prikazuje zákon, alebo vyhláška. A najhorší brutal je, keď sa to deje na historických budovách.


no ale toto predsa zakon riesi... pokial menis vzhlad fasady, tak na to potrebujes stavebne povolenie, a zasklenie balkona zmenou fasady je. problem je, ze kazdy na to zvysoka. pokial to teda neni na pamiatkovo chranenej budove, myslim ze na avione zopar zaskleni museli odstranit.


----------



## Amrafel

*Vyrúbali nakoniec všetko*

http://bratislava.sme.sk/c/4369252/vyrubali-nakoniec-vsetko.html



> Podľa investora na výrub stromov postačuje právoplatné stavebné povolenie na preložku vodovodov. Občania podali trestné oznámenie


hno:


----------



## dustik

mesto Bratislava v spolupraci miestnych a zahranicnych developerov, uvadza film "kocurkovo", smutny dej plny podplacania, intrig a podvodov, nakruteny podla skutocnych udalosti. Hlavny partneri: A. Durkovsky, S. Slachta, a dalsi

:bash:


----------



## Amrafel

*Zajtra to zveste!*

http://bratislava.sme.sk/c/4369692/krajsia-bratislava-zajtra-to-zveste.html












> Budova Slovenskej národnej galérie radikálne rozdeľuje názory mnohých Slovákov. Verní fanúšikovia sa nájdu hlavne v radoch architektov či odbornej verejnosti, ktorí v nej vidia ikonu architektonickej moderny sedemdesiatych rokov. Odporcovia argumentujú najmä jej necitlivým zasadením do už tak dosť okyptenej historickej zástavby na dunajskom nábreží. Nech je ako chce, pravdou zostáva, že máloktorý národ by si dovolil využiť svoju najväčšiu kultúrnu inštitúciu ako komerčný reklamný pútač.


ako je na sme.sk tradíciou, diskusia je plná primitívnych a nenávistných komentárov


----------



## pt82

seem said:


>


Ejha tak to je pekné barbarstvo. hno:
Aj keď určite je nejaká skupina ľudí spokojná že tam už nie je ošarpaná fasáda a dom sa "zrekonštruoval" a nechátra :bash:


----------



## didinko

*Barbari tiahnu Slovenskom*

*http://pado.blog.sme.sk/c/300052/Barbari-tiahnu-Slovenskom.html
*









:bash:hno:


----------



## ejo

Tak za tú budovu by som im ruky a nohy polámal. (kde to je) aký *** to povolil. myslím ak by sa to oznámilo vlastník by musel dať budovu do pôvodného stravu nie

K tým stromom. Môj osobný názor je že im nič nie je a iba im zrezali korunu. Po pravde nepáči sa mi to keďže to urobili aj u nás popri ceste a chodníkoch,či medzi panelákmi no oni vyženú nové konáre a budú mať peknú korunu. Asi boli vysoké a chceli zabrániť ich vyvráteniu či zlomeniu a poškodeniu pomníkov.
Nemám rád ak takto dokaličia stromy ale je to prevencia a je vidno že ich nechceli vyťať.


----------



## Ageiris

No neviem ci tie stromy az takyto zasah dokazu prezit. Dufajme ze ano


----------



## Wizzard

Rovnaký zásah prežili stromy na Kapucínskej v Bratislave.


----------



## Ayran

Ageiris said:


> No neviem ci tie stromy az takyto zasah dokazu prezit. Dufajme ze ano


stači natriet stromovým balzamom a nemalo by sa stromu nič stať aj po takomto mohutnom reze


----------



## Dolina

Ayran said:


> stači natriet stromovým balzamom a nemalo by sa stromu nič stať aj po takomto mohutnom reze


Áno. Tiež niečo také spravili po Bratislave viac ráz....


----------



## JimmySK

VIDEO: Slanecká prišla o prvú časť aleje, pozrite si letecké zábery


Počas víkendu sa začal výrub aleje topoľov, s ktorou je sídlisko Nad jazerom späté desiatky rokov. Podľa odborníkov bol výrub nevyhnutný nie len kvôli plánovanej rekonštrukcii Slaneckej cesty za milióny z eurofondov. ale aj kvôli bezpečnostnému riziku, ktoré predstavovalo prestarnuté drevo...




www.tvkosice.sk


----------

